# Weapons sperging general



## Tranhuviya (Apr 4, 2016)

A thread to contain all the off-topic sperging about random weaponry, swords or otherwise from the sword sperg thread.


----------



## millais (Apr 4, 2016)

Are there any countries with restrictions on buying swords? Seems it is as easy for those autists to order swords from internet retailers as it would be for them to buy a taser or pepper spray.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 4, 2016)

millais said:


> Are there any countries with restrictions on buying swords? Seems it is as easy for those autists to order swords from internet retailers as it would be for them to buy a taser or pepper spray.


There are restrictions on knives but generally no restrictions on swords aside from very old legislation. The simple reason being that swords are a very impractical weapon whereas knives are quite practical. In Canada it is illegal to carry a knife for self defense


----------



## AnimuGinger (Apr 5, 2016)

Glorious Nippon Steel, folded over 1000 times.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 5, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> In Canada it is illegal to carry a knife for self defense



You are a nation of cucks, controlled by reptiloid rapists.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 5, 2016)

I think swords are cool

This makes me an interesting person


----------



## Vitriol (Apr 5, 2016)

millais said:


> Are there any countries with restrictions on buying swords? Seems it is as easy for those autists to order swords from internet retailers as it would be for them to buy a taser or pepper spray.


Yes there are- in India and Italy one cannot buy sharp swords.

In the uk one cannot own a curved sword made with non traditional methods as too many people were attacking police and each other with cheap katanas. That said traditional just means forged and not cut from sheet metal or stainless steel so all that law has done is remove the very cheapest and least practical weapons. Here is no restrictions on antiques at all.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 5, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> too many people were attacking police and each other with cheap katanas



lol chavs


----------



## Vitriol (Apr 5, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> lol chavs


There are a lot of swords in the uk- I see a story like this every 6 months or so: 
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2016/01/30/bury-fight-five-injuries-walmersley-road_n_9120150.html


----------



## Kerfuffle (Apr 5, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> In the uk one cannot own a curved sword made with non traditional methods as too many people were attacking police and each other with cheap katanas. That said traditional just means forged and not cut from sheet metal or stainless steel so all that law has done is remove the very cheapest and least practical weapons. Here is no restrictions on antiques at all.



The law was for all swords with a curved blade over 50cm, with exceptions such as the traditional means one you mentioned, along with antiques, any katana manufactured before 1954 (not sure why), religion (i.e. Sikhs), re-enactors etc. 

The banned swords are actually still perfectly legal to own as they were grandfathered, it's only illegal to import, sell or trade them. That's one of the reasons why there are still a weird number of people bombing around with swords cutting each other up.


----------



## Vitriol (Apr 5, 2016)

Kerfuffle said:


> The law was for all swords with a curved blade over 50cm, with exceptions such as the traditional means one you mentioned, along with antiques, any katana manufactured before 1954 (not sure why), religion (i.e. Sikhs), re-enactors etc.
> 
> The banned swords are actually still perfectly legal to own as they were grandfathered, it's only illegal to import, sell or trade them. That's one of the reasons why there are still a weird number of people bombing around with swords cutting each other up.


yeah it's a good example of what is sometimes called a Swiss cheese law- it's more exception than exclusion and has had very little practical effect.


----------



## Kerfuffle (Apr 5, 2016)

That and I think most shops have just ignored it, along with imports from the rest of Europe slipping through half the time. 

It's like, most of the children's toy guns and the market stall BB guns in the UK were actually banned in 2008, but nobody seems to have realised it and it doesn't stop all the supermarkets selling them with no dramas.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 5, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> yeah it's a good example of what is sometimes called a Swiss cheese law- it's more exception than exclusion and has had very little practical effect.



When the exceptions are this broad there's no real way to tell the difference between items that are proscribed and ones that have been grandfathered except in the unlikely event you actually catch people red-handed importing.  These junky, trashy items are not that distinctive.


----------



## Mark Corrigan (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for this thread. As a person who dabbled in HEMA back in the day, I found it extremely hard not to powerlevel or sperg in the lolcows section.


----------



## exball (Apr 5, 2016)

Swords are cool but swords > Guns.

Pic related: best raifu.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 5, 2016)

The loss of the German school makes me quite sad, to be honest. It seems such a shame that a people could carelessly toss away an art so versatile and steeped in tradition for more flashier rapier-based fencing.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 5, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> The loss of the German school makes me quite sad, to be honest. It seems such a shame that a people could carelessly toss away an art so versatile and steeped in tradition for more flashier rapier-based fencing.


The nice thing about the German School is Dueling Scars


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 5, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> The loss of the German school makes me quite sad, to be honest. It seems such a shame that a people could carelessly toss away an art so versatile and steeped in tradition for more flashier rapier-based fencing.



The German school is alive and well! Just not really in the English speaking world.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 5, 2016)

Dudeofteenage said:


> The German school is alive and well! Just not really in the English speaking world.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...s-face-split-over-aryan-id-cards-8347576.html


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 5, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> The nice thing about the German School is Dueling Scars


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dueling_scar

I almost had one, because of a mask breaking in traditional fencing lol.


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 5, 2016)

Krises all the way dude









Sikh weapons are badass as well
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/4c/1c/e2/4c1ce2715417b22c4d16968dcc569278.jpg


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 6, 2016)

While I don't think the Bamburgh Sword was Arondight, I do think it's modeled after a Roman spatha. The 7th century was a really big time for those sort of swords being produced in imitation of the Spatha.

Oddly enough, the dude who found it didn't recognize it's value and kept it until his death in his garage.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 6, 2016)

Swords and other blades are cool, but I'll take a good firearm over a blade any day. Luckily I live in the United fucking States where I can own damn near anything I want, including machine guns, grenade launchers, and armed tanks if I want to jump through all the hoops.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 6, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Swords and other blades are cool, but I'll take a good firearm over a blade any day. Luckily I live in the United fucking States where I can own damn near anything I want, including machine guns, grenade launchers, and armed tanks if I want to jump through all the hoops.


Yeah, that's very much true. The first rifles killed the knight as a military unit, and these weren't even in the realm of the death-dealers we have today.


----------



## exball (Apr 6, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> Yeah, that's very much true. The first rifles killed the knight as a military unit, and these weren't even in the realm of the death-dealers we have today.


Firearms didn't really completely kill knights until people realized it's way cheaper to arm some peasants with matchlocks and pikes than armor up your nobles. Good armor could usually reliably stop one or two shots.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 6, 2016)

Cavalry wore armor till the first world war
The firearm was an incredible change when you figured the training was low and fast and it was almost as good as most bows (not proper long bows for a long period of time) 
Also the whole idea of you can get 500 peasants you can't really get 500 knights at the drop of a hat.
I think people also forget for a long time cannons were used along with pre musket/matchlock armies. You did have knights in full suits charging in after a few balls got lobbed into the enemy formation.
Then you had stuff like pike and shot before we converted over to socket bayonets and everyone having a firearm.

It may be a sword sperg but... someone needs to say it. clips aren't magazines. 

Fullers have nothing to do with blood and I cringe when I hear blood groove.


----------



## exball (Apr 6, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> It may be a sword sperg but... someone needs to say it. clips aren't magazines.
> 
> Fullers have nothing to do with blood and I cringe when I hear blood groove.


Thank you for saying these.


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 6, 2016)

Sword breakers anyone?
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/71/c1/dc/71c1dc6c06b0da04eab5bf5b25a0fa91.jpg 
How about Kujangs?




Do atlatls do anything for you?


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 6, 2016)

Abethedemon said:


> Sword breakers anyone?
> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/71/c1/dc/71c1dc6c06b0da04eab5bf5b25a0fa91.jpg


From what I've seen and read from Fechtbuchern, these were more for catching swords than breaking them- civilian weapons were designed to put up with quite a bit of abuse, and a fighter's offhand would be unlikely to break such a sword.

As for them breaking rapiers, I can't really say for sure- they're thinner and indeed prone to shattering, but I have yet to see a swordbreaker in action.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a baseball bat. It makes fun TING noises when I hit shit with it.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 6, 2016)

What about gunblades?


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 6, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> What about gunblades?


I've seen a lot of anime, and trust me, you're gonna want gunswords.


----------



## exball (Apr 6, 2016)

I know they aren't very practical but sometimes you need to appreciate how inventive some gunsmiths got.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 7, 2016)

Apaches FTW






AFK the only gun/blade weapon that ever actually saw widespread use.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 7, 2016)

Dudeofteenage said:


> Apaches FTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are completely forgetting about the more common one




any rifle used with a bayonet


----------



## Another Fellow (Apr 7, 2016)

A few of my favorite unusual historical guns. None of them were world-changing successes, but the ideas were there. And also they just look damn cool. 


Spoiler: LeMat revolver/rifle
















Spoiler: Hand mortars













Spoiler: The Winans Steam Gun


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 7, 2016)

Da Vinchi tanks are awesome


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 7, 2016)

Dudeofteenage said:


> Apaches FTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't so much that it was used, just carried by a number of Apache gang members. From what was said they were very impractical and were mainly used to intimidate.


----------



## c-no (Apr 7, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Swords and other blades are cool, but I'll take a good firearm over a blade any day. Luckily I live in the United fucking States where I can own damn near anything I want, including machine guns, grenade launchers, and armed tanks if I want to jump through all the hoops.


Yeah, a longsword would be no match compared to say a shotgun. Speaking of weapons though, I have an interest in looking up weapons found in other ethnic groups and countries. There are interesting designs they have such as the Polish Koncerz, a sword use for jousting than on foot battle.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 7, 2016)

c-no said:


> Yeah, a longsword would be no match compared to say a shotgun. Speaking of weapons though, I have an interest in looking up weapons found in other ethnic groups and countries. There are interesting designs they have such as the Polish Koncerz, a sword use for jousting than on foot battle.



With blades vs. firearms there is something called the "21 Foot Rule". Basically it boils down to if you have a pistol in it's holster and you're facing off with a bad guy with a blade in his hands, if he's closers than 21 feet from you he will be able to charge you can cut/stab you with his blade before you have time to draw your sidearm, aim, and fire. If you are further away than 21 feet you should have time to draw, aim, and shoot the bad guy.

Any firearm, even a .22 pistol, has a distinct range advantage over any kind of edged weapon. Even having a .22 target pistol is better than having any kind of blade, even glorious Nippon steel Katana, so long as distance is on your side. No one can outrun a bullet.


----------



## c-no (Apr 7, 2016)

Koncerz



 

Kampilan


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 7, 2016)

Koncerz prove two things.
Hussars were all insane and the sabre is the master race on swords. (it's a really fucking long sabre)


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 7, 2016)

The Dude said:


> With blades vs. firearms there is something called the "21 Foot Rule". Basically it boils down to if you have a pistol in it's holster and you're facing off with a bad guy with a blade in his hands, if he's closers than 21 feet from you he will be able to charge you can cut/stab you with his blade before you have time to draw your sidearm, aim, and fire. If you are further away than 21 feet you should have time to draw, aim, and shoot the bad guy.
> 
> Any firearm, even a .22 pistol, has a distinct range advantage over any kind of edged weapon. Even having a .22 target pistol is better than having any kind of blade, even glorious Nippon steel Katana, so long as distance is on your side. No one can outrun a bullet.


I think that is a little misleading because woldn't the same problem occur for bladed weapons in sheaths


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 7, 2016)

Also Damascus steel swords were the sharpest swords and far better than katanas


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 7, 2016)

If you want to be totally a nerd on "sharpest"

Obsidian.
Can get down to 3 microns.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsidian#Current_use


----------



## ASoulMan (Apr 7, 2016)

Sabres and rapiers are beautiful swords.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 7, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Also Damascus steel swords were the sharpest swords and far better than katanas



The thing is what we call "Damascus Steel" today is very different from historical Damascus Steel. What we call Damascus Steel is simply pattern welded steel made of steels with different carbon contents to give it that wavy pattern of various shade of gray. Historical Damascus Steel was similar, but the process has been lost to the ages, though there are a few historical metalurgists and sword smiths that have been trying to recreate the historical process.

Sadly, a lot of what is sold as "Damascus Steel" is actually cheap and poorly heat treated. It looks pretty, but won't hold up to much moderately heavy use. If you see a blade that is described as Damascus Steel and it's only a couple hundred bucks or less then you know it's junk, usually from Pakistan or India and poorly heat treated, if it's heat treated at all. Good, handmade, properly heat treated modern Damascus Steel will run you $1000 for a medium sized knife to several thousand dollars for a sword.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 7, 2016)

Everything anyone has said in this thread so far is bullshit.  

The glaive is seriously the best weapon of the medieval era ever.

Nobody has any argument other than this and the one fag who actually had this as his nick is so totally banned that he can't help me out here.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 7, 2016)

The Dude said:


> The thing is what we call "Damascus Steel" today is very different from historical Damascus Steel. What we call Damascus Steel is simply pattern welded steel made of steels with different carbon contents to give it that wavy pattern of various shade of gray. Historical Damascus Steel was similar, but the process has been lost to the ages, though there are a few historical metalurgists and sword smiths that have been trying to recreate the historical process.
> 
> Sadly, a lot of what is sold as "Damascus Steel" is actually cheap and poorly heat treated. It looks pretty, but won't hold up to much moderately heavy use. If you see a blade that is described as Damascus Steel and it's only a couple hundred bucks or less then you know it's junk, usually from Pakistan or India and poorly heat treated, if it's heat treated at all. Good, handmade, properly heat treated modern Damascus Steel will run you $1000 for a medium sized knife to several thousand dollars for a sword.


It is pretty understood now that there was vanadium in the ore that caused it to be like that


----------



## The Dude (Apr 7, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> It is pretty understood now that there was vanadium in the ore that caused it to be like that



Right, but a lot of the rest of the process is still unkown. While they've gotten close, no one thus far has replicated historical Damascus Steel exactly.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 7, 2016)

I have always thought that it was weird that people like swords so much not realizing that a spear will always beat a sword


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 7, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I have always thought that it was weird that people like swords so much not realizing that a spear will always beat a sword


Swords are "cooler" in media and a sign of importance in some cultures a higher class as well.

So yes, while any of us spergs know swords were back ups, secondaries and or niche weapons but for what ever reason swords (my personal guess is dueling) became "cool"


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 7, 2016)

This thread needs some real American weapons


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 7, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> This thread needs some real American weapons


>Injuns
>American


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 7, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> >Injuns
> >American


We should send them back to where they came from.


----------



## exball (Apr 7, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Everything anyone has said in this thread so far is bullshit.
> 
> The glaive is seriously the best weapon of the medieval era ever.


You seem to have misspelled "pike".


----------



## The Dude (Apr 7, 2016)

Polearms are very cool and superior to swords for the same reason firearms are; they give the wielder a range advantage over a sword. A guy with a sword can't run you through or decapitate you if he can't get close to you.

Many glaives and halberds had hooks or spikes on the back of the blade so that a foot soldier could pull a knight or cavalry soldier off their mount and then kill them while they were struggling to get up off the ground. The only shortcoming of polearms like that are they can't be used in close quarters.

All weapons have their purposes and their shorcomings. Swords don't have range, but you can block and parry with them and you have more use able blade. Polearms like glaives, halberds and pikes have a range advantage, have a long shaft that allows their blade to pack a huge whallop, and can put a foot soldier on at least equal footing to a knight or cavalry soldier, but suck in close quarters. Bows and crossbows have even more range and cause a lot of damage, but have a finite ammunition supply, require skill to be accurate with, and can usually be stopped by plate armor.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 8, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> So yes, while any of us spergs know swords were back ups, secondaries and or niche weapons but for what ever reason swords (my personal guess is dueling) became "cool"



I think that's basically it. One-on-one fights were very rare, especially during actual warfare situations. But they're much more photogenic.

Although I think a big part of it is that most of us learn about these things primarily through fantasy (LOTR et al) and Tolkien and his imitators based their writing off historical fallacies rather than actual history. So they made swords the default.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Polearms are very cool and superior to swords for the same reason firearms are; they give the wielder a range advantage over a sword. A guy with a sword can't run you through or decapitate you if he can't get close to you.



They also allow you to hold a position, especially if you're backed up by a formation using polearms strategically.

This is part of why I wonder why these fat fucks are always into swords.  They'd be fucking useless with a sword.

However, with a polearm, their weight would actually be an advantage.  Plant the base of a long polearm like a pike in the ground and use their weight to hold it down, and in a formation, a group of these lardasses could be formidable without even any real skill.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 8, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> However, with a polearm, their weight would actually be an advantage.  Plant the base of a long polearm like a pike in the ground and use their weight to hold it down, and in a formation, a group of these lardasses could be formidable without even any real skill.



That's presuming they can keep their grip on the polearm when something heavy smacks into it. Which is not easy.


----------



## exball (Apr 8, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> They also allow you to hold a position, especially if you're backed up by a formation using polearms strategically.
> 
> This is part of why I wonder why these fat fucks are always into swords.  They'd be fucking useless with a sword.
> 
> However, with a polearm, their weight would actually be an advantage.  Plant the base of a long polearm like a pike in the ground and use their weight to hold it down, and in a formation, a group of these lardasses could be formidable without even any real skill.


Because polearms are the weapon of the dirty uneducated masses. No one actually wants to the peasantry, they want to be the hero.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 9, 2016)

exball said:


> Because polearms are the weapon of the dirty uneducated masses. No one actually wants to the peasantry, they want to be the hero.



Off his horse, though, the "hero" is just a soon to be dead guy who can't get back to his feet from the weight of his plate armor as the peasants trample him underfoot.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 9, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Everything anyone has said in this thread so far is bullshit.
> 
> The glaive is seriously the best weapon of the medieval era ever.
> 
> Nobody has any argument other than this and the one fag who actually had this as his nick is so totally banned that he can't help me out here.



Guns, though.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 9, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Off his horse, though, the "hero" is just a soon to be dead guy who can't get back to his feet from the weight of his plate armor as the peasants trample him underfoot.


This is kinda a mis understanding as well. Even full plate mail was less than people carry in war today. It was all over your body, so you could be pretty limber esp with training and the fact knights were in a lot better shape than most because they could afford to eat well.

Takes a bit to get ball rolling but check this shit out, it's like fencing, and MMA.





You see greco roman wrestling moves, throws, ffs, not easy to pull off for a normal person let alone in that gear. Knights were like walking tanks sure, but still scary how agile they were.

If you also want to talk about something to really fuck shit up and can't have a fire arm or spear. War Hammer. Pointy end for nice holes, blunt end to deform armor/stun or break bones. Cheap to mass produce and can choke up if in tighter space.


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 9, 2016)

Do you guys know about "Gay Bombs?" 
They were theoretical non lethal weapons devised by the U.S. Air Force that would turn the target gay.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay_bomb


----------



## Kazami Yuuka (Apr 9, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Guns, though.


What's your favorite SMG?


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 9, 2016)

Kazami Yuuka said:


> What's your favorite SMG?



Sarah Michelle Gellar.


----------



## Vitriol (Apr 9, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> From what I've seen and read from Fechtbuchern, these were more for catching swords than breaking them- civilian weapons were designed to put up with quite a bit of abuse, and a fighter's offhand would be unlikely to break such a sword.
> 
> As for them breaking rapiers, I can't really say for sure- they're thinner and indeed prone to shattering, but I have yet to see a swordbreaker in action.


I know an interesting video about these







exball said:


> I know they aren't very practical but sometimes you need to appreciate how inventive some gunsmiths got.


in the 1860s the Norwegian post office used functional gunblades:







AnOminous said:


> Everything anyone has said in this thread so far is bullshit.
> 
> The glaive is seriously the best weapon of the medieval era ever.
> 
> Nobody has any argument other than this and the one fag who actually had this as his nick is so totally banned that he can't help me out here.


Glaives, poleaxe, halberd, lochaber axe, guisearm, naginata, pu dao, it's all basically the same weapon and there is a damn good reason it was popular from Ireland to Japan for most of a thousand years.


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 9, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> The loss of the German school makes me quite sad, to be honest. It seems such a shame that a people could carelessly toss away an art so versatile and steeped in tradition for more flashier rapier-based fencing.



Interestingly the answer to this is mostly cultural, in Europe we embraced new ideas and developed technologies faster than other cultures to the east, after a period of time in Europe it just wasn't necessary to learn swordsman ship for practical reasons and it became a plaything of the idle rich and even then it was made safter with padded waistcoats and mostly blunt blades, bit's of older sword skill's still survived and wound up in early military manuals (see the 5 sword cuts from the nepolionic wars).

In the east particularly Japan because there where isolated for so long the swords became more of a cultural symbol and where recorded an documented in a practical manner (given the culture), and where still considerd a essential to learn for some classes of people as part of there education / societal upbringing that still persists in some fashion to this day that's _partly_ why the Japanese sword schools tend to get attention.



The Dude said:


> and armed tanks



Funny you should mention that, in the UK you can buy Tanks you can even supposedly get them with fully functional main guns but the MOD hasn't sold one with a functional gun to a civilian since the end of WW1, the only things I can think would even cause a issue is the Secure controlled storage, and restrictions on certain ammunition.



autisticdragonkin said:


> any rifle used with a bayonet



Bayonet's are a semi useful hold over from the muzzle loading day's of yore. When they where invented in there modern form (by the british I may add) the prevailing military battle docterin was to stand in lines fire a few volleys into the enemy ranks, soften up the survivors with cannon shot, then engage them in close quarters. 



Bassomatic said:


> Obsidian.
> Can get down to 3 microns.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsidian#Current_use



I knap flint as a hobby and early obsidian blades are just facinating, it's not a easy material to work either, I read something about the sharpest blades in existence for several thousand years where a set of blades left in a childs grave.



The Dude said:


> Many glaives and halberds had hooks or spikes on the back of the blade so that a foot soldier could pull a knight or cavalry soldier off their mount and then kill them while they were struggling to get up off the ground. The only shortcoming of polearms like that are they can't be used in close quarters.



The hooks an spikes where a adaptation of the tools they where made from, Bill Hooks have a huge variation all across Europe but in areas that they had back hooks on they where used for forestry related activities, or hurdle / fence making. The rear hook was used mostly for trimming small braches, or pulling larger ones to allow them to be cut better. Some where made as dedicated weapons undoubtably but they followed what the local smiths already knew and where just extrapolations of what they where already making. 



AnOminous said:


> Off his horse, though, the "hero" is just a soon to be dead guy who can't get back to his feet from the weight of his plate armor as the peasants trample him underfoot.



I'll give you a good example, you know the British expression "Bollocking" i.e. to give a sevear reprimand / dressing down? Well it comes from a French peasants knife known as a Bollock dagger, it was designed to be thin enough and long enough to slip into the joints of plate armour normally around the groin of a dismounted knight.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 9, 2016)

This thread has a lot of cool looking weapons.

Myself, I'm more interested in getting the job done than looking "badass".

Allow me to introduce to you my little friend.





The Box Cutter. AKA the "Stanley knife" to our friends across the water in England. Cheap (about $2 in my neck of the woods), easily disposable, dependable, durable, found in almost any retail store, easily concealable, and normally overlooked by authorities if they pull you over and search your car. Try that with a Katana.

And it's absolutely devastating when brought out of concealment against an unaware target. That little 1-1/4" blade don't look like much? LOL. Nope. It's literally razor sharp and it both can and will_ totally fuck your shit up_ when used in kissing distance. Proof? Here ya go.



Spoiler: NSFW. Gore & blood. Box Cutter wounds. 



That bastard have a hold on you? Rake his back.





They have a hold on your wallet/purse/self? Not anymore.





He grabbed you around the neck at the ATM? Well, he just let the fuck go.







When it comes to weapons, I'm interested in _results_. Period.


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 9, 2016)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> This thread has a lot of cool looking weapons.
> 
> Myself, I'm more interested in getting the job done than looking "badass".
> 
> ...




Those things are useful but fucking evil, there has been an on again off again debait about there legality whenever knife law gets brought up in the UK, cheep sharp an slashey even called a pocket money knife because of there ubiquity in some areas. My police officer relative fucking hates them, a officer she's friends with has a rather ugly 5inch scar down his face from one that narrowly missed his eye from a scag head.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 10, 2016)

My father used to own a Remington Model 597, and I think he still does. Excellent sport shooting ( I don't hunt, and neither does he- his side of the family isn't native to the South) rifle, and highly modifiable. Too bad I'm shit with scopes, or I'd get one myself.

It's essentially the 10/22 but with a Remington label slapped onto it.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 10, 2016)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> This thread has a lot of cool looking weapons.
> 
> Myself, I'm more interested in getting the job done than looking "badass".
> 
> ...


Personally for me when it comes to practical weapons, I preferred meat cleavers and hatchets. They're small, don't need to be sharpened often, and they're like the only bladed weapons where the whole hack n' slash method is appropriate.

Then again in any situation id definitely prefer a gun or a bow or something. I don't wanna trust my life to something that can be rendered useless by thin sheets of metal.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 10, 2016)

Count groudon said:


> Personally for me when it comes to practical weapons, I preferred meat cleavers and hatchets



Are you often in situations where you need to engage in hand to hand combat with bladed weapons?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 10, 2016)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> This thread has a lot of cool looking weapons.
> 
> Myself, I'm more interested in getting the job done than looking "badass".
> 
> ...


This is the only good thing about attack on titan. They use modified boxcutters to kill titans instead of katanas


----------



## AnimuGinger (Apr 10, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> This is the only good thing about attack on titan. They use modified boxcutters to kill titans instead of katanas


Those dirty European cucks didn't have access to glorious Nippon steel.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 10, 2016)

Dudeofteenage said:


> Are you often in situations where you need to engage in hand to hand combat with bladed weapons?


Everyday on the streets nigga.


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 10, 2016)

Do you guys know about the Puckle gun?
It was a gun with two kinds of bullets. One with round bullets to be used against Christians, and one with square bullets, to be used against Muslim Turks. The square bullets were more painful.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puckle_gun


----------



## Tails (Apr 10, 2016)

I heart ar15s


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 10, 2016)

I adore any early multi shot firearm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belton_flintlock
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalthoff_repeater
Also, since we are talking about niche, 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girandoni_air_rifle As cool as it gets imho.



Tails said:


> I heart ar15s


Never do poly, ever. Ever. I thought it can't be as bad as the meme's are, it's worse. Cracked a lower from just stress of being laid in my safe. That's right the stock on the floor of my safe was enough to trash the lower.  It's ok I have others though.


----------



## c-no (Apr 10, 2016)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> This thread has a lot of cool looking weapons.
> 
> Myself, I'm more interested in getting the job done than looking "badass".
> 
> ...


With the whole getting the job done, one has to value function and simplicity over form and ornate looks. And the fact that the box cutter can do all of that, I shudder to be on the receiving end of one.


----------



## exball (Apr 11, 2016)

Tails said:


> I heart ar15s






kalashnikov


----------



## millais (Apr 11, 2016)

Doesn't the box cutter blade snap easily because it is so thin? They even have those purpose-made fracture lines on them.

Kalashnikov is trash, it can only ever function as assault rifle. Mosin can be rifle, stabbing spear, and beating stick simultaneously without compromising its structural integrity


----------



## exball (Apr 11, 2016)

millais said:


> Mosin can be rifle, stabbing spear, and beating stick simultaneously without compromising its structural integrity


Mosin>SKS and on top of that SKS' are cheaper than Mosins now and you don't have a 50/50 chance of it being a spear with a bolt on it instead of a gun.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 11, 2016)

millais said:


> Doesn't the box cutter blade snap easily because it is so thin? They even have those purpose-made fracture lines on them.
> 
> Kalashnikov is trash, it can only ever function as assault rifle. Mosin can be rifle, stabbing spear, and beating stick simultaneously without compromising its structural integrity



There are some kinds of box cutters that have that kind of design. They're usually the flimsier kind. The fracture lines only work when sideways stress is applied to the blade, so if you keep the movements in line with the main axis of the blade, it's okay. In itself, the blade being breakable is not a really bad thing. Rake your target once or twice, and on the final pass, _snap the blade off in the wound_. Even with the blade extended halfway (as most people do when using one) you should have enough blade left to slash their carotid artery or wrist open.

That'll take the fight out of anyone _really_ quickly.


----------



## Tails (Apr 11, 2016)

Kalashnikov, when you absolutly positively need an outdated piece of crap with a safety designed for some unknown species that cant hit jack shit.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 13, 2016)

c-no said:


> As much as how nice some swords are, they really do serve as nothing more than just a decorative piece. The whole appeal in swinging a sword would have to tie in with watching romanticized and/or ignorant fiction that paints the sword as some ultimate weapon. As some mentioned earlier in the thread, they aren't the best when considering things like reach. Beyond that though, sword spergs wouldn't have that awareness when they think a million folded katana or fantasy shaped flea market sword makes them think the "coolness" of their sword would be testament to its usefulness.



(to elaborate on my earlier post) Most swords the sperg lords jerk off over (usually the Katana and longsword) are usually secondary weapons, used in combination with another piece of kit or highly context dependent.  A long sword is fuck all use if it's not backed up by a shield and least chain mail with some plating and even then it's roughly  than a mace or battleaxe. and those weapons have advantages vs plate armor.
The Katana is designed for quick kills at very close range where you want the blade out before your opponent has draws his, in  a way it's similar to a modern pistol vs rifle. In heavy melee combat A greatsword or naganita is going to fuck you up if you show up with katana and that is assuming some Ashiguru peasent doesnt just shoot you.

If you're looking for melee combat swords you want to go with either a fucking huge weapon such as a Zweirhander or Claymore which has range and crushing power.  Or you want to go for a combo such as the legionare/commitanes shield, javelin, all your mates in lockstep.

Then again pretty much all these items are swung by someone built like a brick shit house  who can kill with ease not a fat nerd in his fedora. What the fat nerd wants on the pre-modern battlefield is a crossbow since it's simple to use and doesnt need you to be in peak health. Alternatively give him a spear a wicker shield and a few days training-he's mostly there to stop the actual soldiers getting flanked anyway.


----------



## c-no (Apr 13, 2016)

Jerkop In Training said:


> how come no one spergs over spears? they're far more effective then swords and would beat a sword 9 times out of 10


Because the spear is a peasant weapon that doesn't get any cool design like that of a sword in the eyes of these spergs despite the fact that the spear does have a range advantage along with being easy to make and easy to train with. Even then, it has more designs than the sword, at least with spearheads.


Spoiler: spear head designs


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 13, 2016)

Jerkop In Training said:


> how come no one spergs over spears? they're far more effective then swords and would beat a sword 9 times out of 10





c-no said:


> Because the spear is a peasant weapon that doesn't get any cool design like that of a sword in the eyes of these spergs despite the fact that the spear does have a range advantage along with being easy to make and easy to train with. Even then, it has more designs than the sword, at least with spearheads.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spear head designs
> ...




Because they're 10 plus damn feet long.

They're hard to store, hard to move- seriously, try stowing a 16' SCA spear or 12' polearm anywhere in your vehicle or maneuvering through a crowd without bonking someone,  and only really of use when you & your twenty other mates have them.

(BTW c-no thanks for that chart. Left-click, save)


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey all, it's the OP of the original Sword Enthusiasts thread. A common character within that thread is this guy named Will Keith (https://www.youtube.com/user/bbillyk), he gets made fun of a lot for his kinda silly videos (like how to defend your house with a Katana) and morbid obesity, but from what I understand he's actually rather well trained with a Katana. Just for curiosities sake, can any of you interested in swords confirm or debunk this?


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 13, 2016)

c-no said:


> Because the spear is a peasant weapon that doesn't get any cool design like that of a sword in the eyes of these spergs despite the fact that the spear does have a range advantage along with being easy to make and easy to train with. Even then, it has more designs than the sword, at least with spearheads.



The intesting thing is they evolved on the same axis as pole arms, but there are two or three types of spears, there is the stabbing spear and throwing spear, and both take skill to use. A stabbing spear is about 6ft long and throwing spear was normally shorter about 4 - 5ft and used a throwing stick to increase the range, and where mostly used by cultures with poor archery skill's. Longer stabbing spears where used as a supplement by organised armys of the classical word to reach over an between shield walls, the Romans really perfected this as they chose a design that they could throw or jab with, if they threw it the thin iron kneck bent under the impact weight of the heavy pole an couldn't be thrown back, but the 2nd rank in a shield wall could stab over the top and cause serious damage.



The Knife's Husbando said:


> Because they're 10 plus damn feet long.



That's a bit on the extreme side of length, dedicated pole arms can be that length and if I'm recalling my Nepolionic war standards right Pike Men of the British army (it was a secondary duty) was 8ft sharpened poles mostly aimed towards the horse rather than the rider, Historically speaking as I said depending on the type of spear they ranged from 4 - 6ft in length, some chard wood point neolithic spears have been found longer than that but the current theiory was they where for now extinct large game animals.

Interestingly there has been recently found a lithic age battlefield in norther Germany, with lots of wooden artifacts very well preserved, and it backs up this long held assumption, last detailed excervation I read  there was a body of a man with a slung bow with a arrow in his chest and they have previously found some one with a quiver of arrows flighted an knochched and a thowring stick, and given the average size of person in that age it would make sense that they where a thrower than a archer.


----------



## Vitriol (Apr 14, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> Hey all, it's the OP of the original Sword Enthusiasts thread. A common character within that thread is this guy named Will Keith (https://www.youtube.com/user/bbillyk), he gets made fun of a lot for his kinda silly videos (like how to defend your house with a Katana) and morbid obesity, but from what I understand he's actually rather well trained with a Katana. Just for curiosities sake, can any of you interested in swords confirm or debunk this?


he's clearly been trained with a much lighter weapon- id guess kendo. In his earlier videos especially he has very little control and way over swings. he also uses the wrong parts of his body to move and power the strokes. that said his more recent stuff show a marked improvement. Ultimately though someone that large cannot be very good- he is too large to be nimble and too weak to be powerful enough to compensate for his clumsiness with speed. swords (especially cutting swords) are balanced and harmonised to make swinging them easier- they make for very inefficient training weights so he isn't going to develop muscles suited to the movements he needs without thousands of hours of practice. Contrast him with the coldsteel guy lynne thompson- for all that he is a tremendous faggot he is also obviously well trained and strong enough to begin to compensate for his bulk when using certain sword styles.

those are just general observations- im regimental broadsword trained so i can't comment on the detail of his techniques beyond the basics common to all styles.


on a completely unrelated note i really like this channel and think its worth sharing: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrfKGpvbEQXcbe68dzXgJuA


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 15, 2016)

I've never been in any conflict more violent than a schoolyard scuffle in my life but I have strong opinions about large-scale warfare and am very confident that they are correct.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 15, 2016)

Dudeofteenage said:


> I've never been in any conflict more violent than a schoolyard scuffle in my life but I have strong opinions about large-scale warfare and am very confident that they are correct.


Just like your views on Communism!


----------



## Splendid (Apr 15, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> on a completely unrelated note i really like this channel and think its worth sharing: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrfKGpvbEQXcbe68dzXgJuA


Yeah man, Ian is GOAT. He just announced that his Patreon reached its goal for him to travel to collections and museums around the United States and do videos there. I'm super excited for what he'll make videos on.


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 15, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> he's clearly been trained with a much lighter weapon- id guess kendo. In his earlier videos especially he has very little control and way over swings. he also uses the wrong parts of his body to move and power the strokes. that said his more recent stuff show a marked improvement. Ultimately though someone that large cannot be very good- he is too large to be nimble and too weak to be powerful enough to compensate for his clumsiness with speed. swords (especially cutting swords) are balanced and harmonised to make swinging them easier- they make for very inefficient training weights so he isn't going to develop muscles suited to the movements he needs without thousands of hours of practice. Contrast him with the coldsteel guy lynne thompson- for all that he is a tremendous faggot he is also obviously well trained and strong enough to begin to compensate for his bulk when using certain sword styles.



Interestingly enough I read something about this subject recently, apart from resource constraints necessitating thiner lighter blades in the far east compared to Europe at any rate, was that we have always tended towards the larger size bracket of human physical development, and tended to live shorter more brutal lives. 

In Europe we where built larger and also had a comparative abundance of steel so we didn't have to develop thiner lighter swords, we could comfortable wield something far larger in a shorter time frame of training.

But aside from that our fighting styles where markedly different especially when it come to terms of scale, and importantly in armour technology, Far Eastern weapons would have had trouble dealing with most european armour and European swords wouldn't have the same problem with Far Eastern armour because they also had the mass to bruit force there way into causing damage. 

That's not to say it was useless because it wasn't it worked for them and that's what matters, a Weapon is just like anything else it's a product of the time and people who developed it in the first place, and they made it to suit there needs, their ability to use and technical understanding to produce constrained by the resources at hand.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 15, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> Just like your views on Communism!



Well I have experienced communism


----------



## Splendid (Apr 15, 2016)

The lack of armor development outside of Europe also heavily influenced their weaponry. Nobody really matched the Europeans in terms of heavy armor development, so there was never really a need to build weapons to defeat such armor.


----------



## Vitriol (Apr 15, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> Interestingly enough I read something about this subject recently, apart from resource constraints necessitating thiner lighter blades in the far east compared to Europe at any rate, was that we have always tended towards the larger size bracket of human physical development, and tended to live shorter more brutal lives.
> 
> In Europe we where built larger and also had a comparative abundance of steel so we didn't have to develop thiner lighter swords, we could comfortable wield something far larger in a shorter time frame of training.
> 
> ...


I'd be extremely cautious of whatever source you read that in. Western weapons are not, as a rule, significantly heavier or more heavily built than their eastern equivalents. While they do tend to be thicker edge-edge they are normally thinner flat to flat resulting in weapons that generally way roughly the same.

It is true that dedicated two handed weapons like longswords were more popular in the west, but their equivalents in the east tend to be similarly weighted.

In single handed swords especially the difference is negligible medieval jian weigh roughly the same as a broadsword, dao's roughly the same as a hanger etc etc.

Similarly with training- western europeans were every bit as trained as their eastern counterparts.

where one sees a big difference in metal is in the armour, although the indians had european amounts of resources they had a climate that discourages their use..


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 15, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> The lack of armor development outside of Europe also heavily influenced their weaponry. Nobody really matched the Europeans in terms of heavy armor development, so there was never really a need to build weapons to defeat such armor.



That's what I was getting at, but there was also resource constrains hindering it's development in other parts of the world as well. 

Europe traditionally has been quite resource rich in comparison to other parts of the world or been able to access resources faster / easier than other parts of the world, I'll give you a good example of how this even became part of the vernacular, The term "_Bog Standard_" to us it just means commonly seen or of common quality *but* it's descended from the Term "_Bog Iron_" that was the most easily accessed and most commonly used metal for common every day weapons in swathes of 



Vitriol said:


> I'd be extremely cautious of whatever source you read that in. Western weapons are not, as a rule, significantly heavier or more heavily built than their eastern equivalents. While they do tend to be thicker edge-edge they are normally thinner flat to flat resulting in weapons that generally way roughly the same.
> 
> It is true that dedicated two handed weapons like longswords were more popular in the west, but their equivalents in the east tend to be similarly weighted.
> 
> ...



I'll dig it out and post it, I was doing research on Norse Seax's for something I want to have in my office (_I want a historically accurate display of a helmet, shield an sword from various points in antiquity, but I want it historically accurate_). In the article the author said the weight was a bit of a bone of contention traditionally, but he was going off a average and worked for the royal armourys so had real period examples to work with to make his case.

The training issue is also a bone of contention, in japan they codified the training sooner and stuck to it in Europe while we had a awful lot of training it was quite variable but our advantage in armour and well physical stature negated a lot of the more specialised training but i suppose that was more of a cultural mind set difference than anything else.
.


----------



## dickwad (Apr 15, 2016)

Well well well. I managed to fuck up "big" this time. So I bought a new set of RBCS reloading dies (just for .308 lapua scenar). Set the dies up "correctly" and started reloading. So after 15 rounds I wondered why is the cam lever so stiff. Inspected three last round and there were slight "turtle neck" on those buggers. Inspected them all and they all had a "turtle neck" on them. Read the manual and found out I just had set the dies wrong. Amazing cause this is the third rcbs die set...It was 20 bucks down the drain (lol like I would shoot those buggers) and my pride. At least I didn't blow my rifle up, mess up the dies and load the whole 100 rounds. Fuck am I angry for little things. Like Chris raging Rosechu dickgirl fanart.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 15, 2016)

dickwad said:


> Well well well. I managed to fuck up "big" this time. So I bought a new set of RBCS reloading dies (just for .308 lapua scenar). Set the dies up "correctly" and started reloading. So after 15 rounds I wondered why is the cam lever so stiff. Inspected three last round and there were slight "turtle neck" on those buggers. Inspected them all and they all had a "turtle neck" on them. Read the manual and found out I just had set the dies wrong. Amazing cause this is the third rcbs die set...It was 20 bucks down the drain (lol like I would shoot those buggers) and my pride. At least I didn't blow my rifle up, mess up the dies and load the whole 100 rounds. Fuck am I angry for little things. Like Chris raging Rosechu dickgirl fanart.



Rates Feels.

Don't be. Back in my shop days I made a fair bit of money reloading. Mostly A-frame bullet stuff for hunters & custom 12-gauge rounds. It's very rewarding craft, but it can_ be exasperating as fuck_. As someone once said, brilliance is the attention to details.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 16, 2016)

I had to dig a bit to find this, but it wonderfully illustrates just how "restrictive" full plate armor is. Sorry the video is in French. I'll dig around to find an English dub when I get home.


----------



## millais (Apr 16, 2016)

I visited my uni's anthropology collection recently and there I saw a Roman short sword and bronze battleaxe heads of contemporaneous Germanic origin. Were people really small back then? The Roman short sword blade was not that long, maybe 8-10 inches long at best, and except for some minor corrosion, it looks like the original size. The doubleheaded Germanic axe heads were in better state of preservation but even smaller, only about 3-4 inches from tip to tip and 2 inch long cutting edge. In all the movies, these types of Bronze Age weapons look much bigger


----------



## waffle (Apr 16, 2016)

millais said:


> I visited my uni's anthropology collection recently and there I saw a Roman short sword and bronze battleaxe heads of contemporaneous Germanic origin. Were people really small back then? The Roman short sword blade was not that long, maybe 8-10 inches long at best, and except for some minor corrosion, it looks like the original size. The doubleheaded Germanic axe heads were in better state of preservation but even smaller, only about 3-4 inches from tip to tip and 2 inch long cutting edge. In all the movies, these types of Bronze Age weapons look much bigger


People were very small for much of history because they didn't eat enough, among other things. Average height of an adult man hovered around 5'8" in much of Europe for a long time. Abe Lincoln, who we all know was crazy tall right? He was only 6'4".


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 16, 2016)

So aside a nodak lower (spare DPMS) I have a HBAR repo now.

Yea, fuck the rest of my ARs... This is perfect. Also you know you need help when you don't even LIKE ARs and have 4.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 18, 2016)

millais said:


> I visited my uni's anthropology collection recently and there I saw a Roman short sword and bronze battleaxe heads of contemporaneous Germanic origin. Were people really small back then? The Roman short sword blade was not that long, maybe 8-10 inches long at best, and except for some minor corrosion, it looks like the original size. The doubleheaded Germanic axe heads were in better state of preservation but even smaller, only about 3-4 inches from tip to tip and 2 inch long cutting edge. In all the movies, these types of Bronze Age weapons look much bigger



Movies are... movies.

People were on average smaller, but it's also because these weapons were expensive to produce, and size didn't necessarily make them more effective.


----------



## exball (Apr 18, 2016)

millais said:


> I visited my uni's anthropology collection recently and there I saw a Roman short sword and bronze battleaxe heads of contemporaneous Germanic origin. Were people really small back then? The Roman short sword blade was not that long, maybe 8-10 inches long at best, and except for some minor corrosion, it looks like the original size. The doubleheaded Germanic axe heads were in better state of preservation but even smaller, only about 3-4 inches from tip to tip and 2 inch long cutting edge. In all the movies, these types of Bronze Age weapons look much bigger


People were smaller but the Gladius was also meant to be very small. It was more like a long butchers knife very much meant for getting uncomfortably close and hacking you to bits.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 19, 2016)

I'll share some of my gear later tonight when I'm on my computer. I'll take some fresh pictures. Mostly firearms, but I've got a pretty nice custom knife from a company called Zombie Tools. It's mostly just a collector piece, but they build their blades to be used hard.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2016)

So here are some of my various firearms and blades. My collection is still a work in progress and I'll be adding more to it soon, both firearms and blades. As much as I harsh on spergs who think the Katana is the be-all-end-all of swords, I do plan on buying a good quality, hand forged Katana ($800-$1700 range) for my collection because I do appreciate the beauty, craftsmanship, and historical significance of the Katana. I do also want to add a few European swords as well, especially a Viking sword. I do a lot of research before adding something to my collection, including the history of the weapon if it's something like a sword, as well as looking into the person or company who is making the weapon to make sure they're making a quality product and using high end materials. I don't buy low quality firearms and I don't buy cheap wall-hanger display swords or knives.



Spoiler: My weapons.



My Lewis Machine and Tool MWS308, same rifle the British Military uses as their Designated Marksman Rifle








CMMG Mutant. AR-style rifle chambered in 7.62x39mm (same as the AK-47) and takes AK magazines. This is my newest firearm.








Steyr AUG A3 CQC. Still need to get iron sights and optics for this. All my rifles need optics actually.








SIG Sauer P226 TacOps 9mm with threaded barrel. The grips are made by Houge out of G10 and extend below the grip frame to form a magwell funnel. The knife is my everyday carry knife made by HTM and designed by Darrel Ralph, a renown knife designer.








Zombie Tools Rat Bastard. Mostly a collector piece, but they are hand forged out of 5160 carbon tool steel and are made to be used. They've got lots of videos on YouTube beating the hell out of their blades with very little damage. And it's fucking SHARP!




This is a family heirloom. It's an 1860 Union Army heavy cavalry saber and it's been in my family since one of my ancestors served in the Civil War. It's not in great shape, the blade and scabbard are bent and the edge is chipped from my Dad playing with it when he was a kid. But, it's still very special to me.


----------



## Splendid (Apr 20, 2016)

So does that CMMG use a direct impingement system like a normal AR?


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 20, 2016)

millais said:


> I visited my uni's anthropology collection recently and there I saw a Roman short sword and bronze battleaxe heads of contemporaneous Germanic origin. Were people really small back then? The Roman short sword blade was not that long, maybe 8-10 inches long at best, and except for some minor corrosion, it looks like the original size. The doubleheaded Germanic axe heads were in better state of preservation but even smaller, only about 3-4 inches from tip to tip and 2 inch long cutting edge. In all the movies, these types of Bronze Age weapons look much bigger



Those are just the generic ones tho, if you check out the +1 and +2 swords they're much bigger.



dickwad said:


> Well well well. I managed to fuck up "big" this time. So I bought a new set of RBCS reloading dies (just for .308 lapua scenar). Set the dies up "correctly" and started reloading. So after 15 rounds I wondered why is the cam lever so stiff. Inspected three last round and there were slight "turtle neck" on those buggers. Inspected them all and they all had a "turtle neck" on them. Read the manual and found out I just had set the dies wrong. Amazing cause this is the third rcbs die set...It was 20 bucks down the drain (lol like I would shoot those buggers) and my pride. At least I didn't blow my rifle up, mess up the dies and load the whole 100 rounds. Fuck am I angry for little things. Like Chris raging Rosechu dickgirl fanart.



How many .308 lapuas fit in the clip?


----------



## CatParty (Apr 20, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> How many .308 lapuas fit in the clip?




what is the best clip for bullets?


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 20, 2016)

CatParty said:


> what is the best clip for bullets?



Drum clips hold the most.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 20, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Drum clips hold the most.




how many bullets in rounds?


----------



## Overchek (Apr 20, 2016)

A friend said i should get a banana clip for my AR-15 so I went out and got one


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 20, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Drum clips hold the most.



I'm assuming we're talking .223 here. Unless you spend the money for a C-MAG though, drum mags jam like fuck. 

Keep it simple. Metal 20-rounders with some grip tape on the bottom. Remember to keep them upside down in your gear so water can drain out, and replace the springs every 1000 rounds through.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> So does that CMMG use a direct impingement system like a normal AR?



Correct, it's direct gas impingement and not gas piston. It's also super light.


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 20, 2016)

millais said:


> Were people really small back then? The Roman short sword blade was not that long, maybe 8-10 inches long at best, and except for some minor corrosion, it looks like the original size.



Mostly yes, but you have to understand the the Romans where sorta the first army to have standard issue kit across that size of territory. Also you have to understand why the weapon evolved in the first place, a Gladius isn't a slicing or swinging weapon (although it was capable of it) it was a stabbing weapon, ideally through the gap in a enemies shield wall it's supposedly quick thrust next target quick thrust next target, they also supposedly had some longer swords if memory serves but they where for specialist soldiers. 



millais said:


> Germanic axe heads were in better state of preservation but even smaller, only about 3-4 inches from tip to tip and 2 inch long cutting edge.



Mostly because they where just repurposed farming tools, and they where delivered by force by some who skilled in there use, as a weapon and as a tool. There is sort of a EU comparison to this even if it's inverted by modern technology, I can take a modern bladed axe to the chest plate of modern Police armour and that wouldn't cause a cutting wound and hopefuly not much blunt force damage / trauma but inversely in I took a punch dagger to it I'd _likely***_ penetrate it. 

_***= I'd like to point out I'm working off a Police training vid I saw a few years ago that a police officer showed me after a upgrade I'm not 100% sure this is accurate._

But what isn't really in dispute, People where indeed shorter in the past but often not by that much over average, I mean people tend to think Napoleon was short but at 5ft 9in (_median reported height_) he was about average for a european in that age, and if we go backwards in time the average height was quite a bit shorter for most of history, even now I'm a bit of a oddity when it comes to size I'm 6ft 6in tall an take size 14uk shoes, if you where to transport me back in time 100 years I'd be considered a bit of a freak.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2016)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> I'm assuming we're talking .223 here. Unless you spend the money for a C-MAG though, drum mags jam like fuck.
> 
> Keep it simple. Metal 20-rounders with some grip tape on the bottom. Remember to keep them upside down in your gear so water can drain out, and replace the springs every 1000 rounds through.



Actually the C-Mags suck. There are a few drums out there that are quite reliable, like the new MagPul 60rnd drum and the one that was designed for the USMC's automatic rifle program about ten years ago. Also X Products have a drum based off the Heckler and Koch G8/HK11E drum for both .308 and 5.56mm platforms that is extremely reliable.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 21, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> people tend to think Napoleon was short but at 5ft 9in (_median reported height_)



He was five foot seven, which was indeed average. The thing about him being short mostly just comes from British propaganda, but it originated in a genuine misunderstanding. At the time inches weren't standardised and the French inch was slightly longer than the British, so the French measured him as five foot two and lots of British people didn't understand that wasn't transferable. Also, his personal bodyguards had to be over six foot tall, so he was constantly surrounded by tall men, which didn't help.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 21, 2016)

Dudeofteenage said:


> He was five foot seven, which was indeed average. The thing about him being short mostly just comes from British propaganda, but it originated in a genuine misunderstanding. At the time inches weren't standardised and the French inch was slightly longer than the British, so the French measured him as five foot two and lots of British people didn't understand that wasn't transferable. Also, his personal bodyguards had to be over six foot tall, so he was constantly surrounded by tall men, which didn't help.



What was short about him was his dick, which was literally the size of a thumb.  Not a very intimidating weapon.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 21, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> What was short about him was his dick, which was literally the size of a thumb.  Not a very intimidating weapon.



Supposedly Hitler only had one testicle. You'd think he'd have to have had a lot of balls to do what he did. Nope, one.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 21, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Actually the C-Mags suck. There are a few drums out there that are quite reliable, like the new MagPul 60rnd drum and the one that was designed for the USMC's automatic rifle program about ten years ago. Also X Products have a drum based off the Heckler and Koch G8/HK11E drum for both .308 and 5.56mm platforms that is extremely reliable.



C-Mag clips are actually my favourite.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 21, 2016)

As much as I harsh on spergs who believe the Katana is the be-all-end-all of swords, I do plan on buying myself a good quality, folded Katana for my collection. Yes it's a clichéd sword, but I do appreciate the aesthetics, craftsmanship, and history behind them. And it won't be some El Cheap-o thing bought at a flea market or out of a Bud K catalog, it'll be a hand forged item and I'll be doing a lot of research into who makes it to be certain I'm getting a quality sword. I may actually also get a matching Wakizashi so I can have a complete Daisho. I also want to get some quality European swords, especially a Viking sword. I think the cheapest sword I'm looking at is around $750, and the Katana I want is over $1500.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 21, 2016)

The Dude said:


> As much as I harsh on spergs who believe the Katana is the be-all-end-all of swords, I do plan on buying myself a good quality, folded Katana for my collection. Yes it's a clichéd sword, but I do appreciate the aesthetics, craftsmanship, and history behind them. And it won't be some El Cheap-o thing bought at a flea market or out of a Bud K catalog, it'll be a hand forged item and I'll be doing a lot of research into who makes it to be certain I'm getting a quality sword. I may actually also get a matching Wakizashi so I can have a complete Daisho. I also want to get some quality European swords, especially a Viking sword. I think the cheapest sword I'm looking at is around $750, and the Katana I want is over $1500.


I hope you're aware you're now legally bound to provide a photo of yourself, holding your swords in an awkward pose. Fedora optional but highly recommended.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Apr 22, 2016)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> I hope you're aware you're now legally bound to provide a photo of yourself, holding your swords in an awkward pose. Fedora optional but highly recommended.


You're forgetting either the nudity, or the trenchcoat.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 22, 2016)

Jackass RN said:


> You're forgetting either the nudity, or the trenchcoat.



Believe you me, no one wants to see me necked.


----------



## exball (Apr 24, 2016)

IS once again impresses me with their ingenuity and madness. They somehow managed to make a fucking Nebelwerfer.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 24, 2016)

exball said:


> IS once again impresses me with their ingenuity and madness. They somehow managed to make a fucking Nebelwerfer.



So it werfs Nebel?


----------



## Vitriol (Apr 24, 2016)

millais said:


> I visited my uni's anthropology collection recently and there I saw a Roman short sword and bronze battleaxe heads of contemporaneous Germanic origin. Were people really small back then? The Roman short sword blade was not that long, maybe 8-10 inches long at best, and except for some minor corrosion, it looks like the original size. The doubleheaded Germanic axe heads were in better state of preservation but even smaller, only about 3-4 inches from tip to tip and 2 inch long cutting edge. In all the movies, these types of Bronze Age weapons look much bigger


Roman urban legionaires were very short as they had a diet of bread- 5'8-5'10.

People with more meat were taller. Interestingly the height dips massively during the industrial revolution and the rush to the cities. To the point that when the gen pop of glasgow reached the trenches in ww1 the uniforms designed for rural highland regiments were often about 2" too long.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 26, 2016)

Im not the biggest AR fan (as a man who owns 4)
But just finished my HBAR clone. So sexy. This is how 223 was meant to be enjoyed.

Ps enjoy the high speed low drag plumber butt.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 27, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Im not the biggest AR fan (as a man who owns 4)
> But just finished my HBAR clone. So sexy. This is how 223 was meant to be enjoyed.
> 
> Ps enjoy the high speed low drag plumber butt.



Very nice bro! I do appreciate a nice KISS rifle. Sometimes it's very satisfying to just run a basic rifle with just irons. Sadly, my eyes and iron sights aren't friends anymore. I pretty much have to use optics with my rifles, though it's important to always have a good set of backup iron sights in case the optic shits the bed.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 27, 2016)

i want to get an AR15, either a pistol or one chambered in 9mm. don't know where to go from there. shit's pricey, i'm not trying to blow too much money on one.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 27, 2016)

20'


timecop said:


> i want to get an AR15, either a pistol or one chambered in 9mm. don't know where to go from there. shit's pricey, i'm not trying to blow too much money on one.


Build your own. Seriously, do not go poly for your lower. With the sales on PSA you can get a fine gun for less than 400, on black friday 299 even!

With the new laws pistol but get a sig brace, all the fun of an SBR none of the hassle. Personally I am not a huge 223 fan as is and shorter barrels really kill it, 9mm really likes "long" barrels so even a 10" pistol AR is long to a 9mm and they are damn near recoilless and just a hoot, plus ammo is cheap.

That's my 2 cents but I'm sure some more well versed AR guys can jump in.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 27, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> 20'
> 
> Build your own. Seriously, do not go poly for your lower. With the sales on PSA you can get a fine gun for less than 400, on black friday 299 even!
> 
> ...


ok cool, i was never really in to 5.56 but after shooting a SCAR recently i'm thinking about getting something chambered for it.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm a Thirty Cal. guy. 7.62x51mm/.308 Win being my personal favorite rifle caliber for self defense, but I do love me some .30-06 Sprg. and even 7.62x39mm. I do have an AUG in 5.56mm and I am building myself an AR soon, but I prefer the bigger stuff.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Apr 28, 2016)

exball said:


> IS once again impresses me with their ingenuity and madness. They somehow managed to make a fucking Nebelwerfer.


Civil war can make such interesting weapons.
Here in brazil,the revolt against the Vargas regime in 32 by the state of são Paulo was famous for its ingenuity, one of the rebels most crazy weapons was a modified siren made by engineer students designed to imitate a machine gun in its noise and flash to scare off enemy troops because the state lacked weapons to its soldiers.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 28, 2016)

The Dude said:


> I'm a Thirty Cal. guy. 7.62x51mm/.308 Win being my personal favorite rifle caliber for self defense, but I do love me some .30-06 Sprg. and even 7.62x39mm. I do have an AUG in 5.56mm and I am building myself an AR soon, but I prefer the bigger stuff.


oh shit, how do you like the AUG? i think i heard at one point the triggers were fucky, is that true?


----------



## The Dude (Apr 28, 2016)

timecop said:


> oh shit, how do you like the AUG? i think i heard at one point the triggers were fucky, is that true?



The triggers take some getting used to, especially if you're used to ARs. I love the AUG, however. They're my favorite 5.56mm rifle. They're fun to shoot and damn reliable.


----------



## exball (Apr 28, 2016)

After studying the weapons and tactics used in this footage extensively I have come to the conclusion IS is staffed entirely by Orks.

Dat manual fuse rifle grenade.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 28, 2016)

The Dude said:


> The triggers take some getting used to, especially if you're used to ARs. I love the AUG, however. They're my favorite 5.56mm rifle. They're fun to shoot and damn reliable.


i've shot an AR probably around one time so i don't really have anything to compare to. i've only rifle i have is a WASR 10 that i'm thinking about selling


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm not sure to laugh pity or be scared for that video, my god what a mis mash. The word ad hoc keeps running in my mind seeing it.

WASRs are great trigger is in need of love, don't sell it AKs are so fun. 

I'm a huge trigger snob, and by nature bullpups can't be as nice but darn close esp with a drop in I love any time an AUG is in my hands. It's on my short list of things to buy and I'm a mil surp collector (hoarder) myself.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 28, 2016)

timecop said:


> i've shot an AR probably around one time so i don't really have anything to compare to. i've only rifle i have is a WASR 10 that i'm thinking about selling



The AUG is kind of the best kept secret of the US firearms world. People have heard of them, but Steyr doesn't market as aggressively as IWI does, so most people think of the Tavor when they think of bullpups nowadays. The AUG has a lot going for it vs. the Tavor; quick change barrel, most heavily tested and fielded bullpup in the world, most reliable and toughest magazines for 5.56mm, a mag release that won't get snagged on things and dump your mag, easily adjustable gas block, as well as some things the Tavor does as well like 9mm conversion kits and different barrel lengths, but the AUG has many more lengths that the Tavor does not. You can have 10", 16", 18", 20", and 24" barrel lengths with the AUG. And I personally think they're more comfortable to shoulder and shoot than the Tavor. Also, if you look around a little you can find a brand new in box AUG for around $1600. Mine has had a little work done to it, like the CQC rail system added. I'm about $3200 into my AUG when you factor in the cost of the rifle, rail system and magazines.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 28, 2016)

i got a 1911 earlier today and i'm one happy boy


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 28, 2016)

Love me some 1911. But I'm a bit upset with you.

No pics. Sup with that?

What make and model?


----------



## waffle (Apr 28, 2016)

exball said:


> After studying the weapons and tactics used in this footage extensively I have come to the conclusion IS is staffed entirely by Orks.
> 
> Dat manual fuse rifle grenade.



How the fuck did those guys take over half the middle east? They're attaching what appears to be a fortress in a light armored vehicle, but just parked at like 4-600M and just shooting at it with light weapons until their AFV gets killed? Why would you do any of that?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 28, 2016)

waffle said:


> How the fuck did those guys take over half the middle east? They're attaching what appears to be a fortress in a light armored vehicle, but just parked at like 4-600M and just shooting at it with light weapons until their AFV gets killed? Why would you do any of that?



The Middle East is mostly backwards-ass fucks and medieval motherfuckers.  Large chunks of the Middle East literally think the Earth is flat.

These are stupid, ignorant cocksuckers and that's why even utter buffoons like this can take them over.


----------



## waffle (Apr 28, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> The Middle East is mostly backwards-ass fucks and medieval motherfuckers.  Large chunks of the Middle East literally think the Earth is flat.
> 
> These are stupid, ignorant cocksuckers and that's why even utter buffoons like this can take them over.



We need a "fair enough" rating for posts like that.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 28, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Love me some 1911. But I'm a bit upset with you.
> 
> No pics. Sup with that?
> 
> What make and model?


oh yeah, how stupid of me. it's an auto ordnance 1911A1. i was in the store for a minute looking for something to get. that 1911 wasn't too expensive, but since i havent shot one since i was like 16 i rented one out at their range. it had a damn suppressor on it, and i was giggling through the first couple magazines


----------



## dickwad (Apr 30, 2016)

Just finished my tikka t3 ctr. I changed the pistolgrip (more mass for my hands), attached qd-mounts, build a new cheek rest, bedded the action, reinforced the stock with fiberglass and painted the whole thing. Need to buy new magazines but the rifle eats sako TRG magazines which are pricey (like 170 dollars). The objective is vortex viper pst. Budget rifle but it shoots good.
 

For comparison: http://cdn1.tikka.fi/sites/default/files/tikka_t3_compact_tactical_rifle.png

In another note: The rifle is not free floated, which is odd. Sako commented this by saying that it doesn't need to be free floated cause the stock is fiberglass... Also the stock is PE not laminated fiberglass like some salesmen like you to think.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 30, 2016)

dickwad said:


> Need to buy new magazines but the rifle eats sako TRG magazines which are pricey (like 170 dollars).


holy macaroni 170 smackaroos for a magazine? i thought i spent a lot on a thirty dollar mag for my pistol


----------



## Ravenor (May 6, 2016)

Here is something interesting, dude makes a sling one of humanities oldest and most widely known weapons:






Slinging was a hard skill to learn as demonstrated by his 60/40 hit ratio, but in ancient times slingers war far more proficient and in war they where used on mass (_the original rocks fall every body dies_) and they where used for hunting as well mostly small an medium game.

Here is some Ancient Greek sling ammunition made from lead with the word "_Dexai_" cast into them, it means catch.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 6, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> Here is some Ancient Greek sling ammunition made from lead with the word "_Dexai_" cast into them, it means catch.


War....

War never changes


----------



## Ravenor (May 6, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> War....
> 
> War never changes



When I first found that Catch image the first thing that came to my mind was a picture just like this, I'm guessing it's a tradition as old as language it's self.


----------



## The Dude (May 6, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> When I first found that Catch image the first thing that came to my mind was a picture just like this, I'm guessing it's a tradition as old as language it's self.



Smart ass people and dark humor go back to pre-history.


----------



## The Dude (May 9, 2016)

A local manufacturer has come out with a really sweet modular bullpup rifle that I plan on getting. I'm a big fan of bullpups, and this one is probably the most well thought out bullpup on the market. The company is called Desert Tech and they're mostly known for building sniper rifles. All of their rifles take a modular approach to everything, particularly calibers. So you can buy one rifle and change the barrel, bolt, and magazine for several different calibers. Their new rifle, the MDR, is the same way, but takes it much further. You can buy the rifle in 5.56mm and use standard AR15 magazines and buy caliber conversions for .300 Blackout, 6.8 Remington SPC, 7.62x39mm, and even 7.62x51mm NATO/.308 Win, all on a single rifle just by swapping some parts around. They've also applied their experience with precision rifles to the MDR. It's extremely accurate, and it has a great trigger which has always been a shortcoming with bullpups. They're also pricing it competitively with the other bullpups on the market. The rifle chambered in 5.56mm is $1999 and $2199 for one chambered in 7.62x51mm NATO.


----------



## exball (May 10, 2016)

Proof of the AKs superiority over the AR. Literal retards can use it.



Spoiler


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2016)

exball said:


> Proof of the AKs superiority over the AR. Literal retards can use it.



Maybe Phil really does have a place in ISIS after all.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 11, 2016)

10mm

Greatest hand gun round ever or great hand gun round?

I'd like to sperg a bit, 10mm is a meme but it's also a damned good round. I'm a huge wild cat faggot though. My second favorite is 7.62x25, after shooting it out of 16" barrel you can't not love it. Tracers look like star wars laser blasts and can shred 95% of armor. It's cheap and easy to load as well. 

As far what I carry? semi wad cutter 230g 10mm +P+ because reloader.


----------



## exball (May 11, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> 10mm
> 
> Greatest hand gun round ever or great hand gun round?
> 
> ...


10mm auto seriously fucks shit up. We only got .40 S&W because female FBI agents bitched about recoil.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 11, 2016)

I didnt want to open my 10mm jerk off lol.

History sperg she's 111 years old (1905) made. Saw use both world wars (have history since made). I carry super rarely.

I cant be blessed to own and not use something like this.


----------



## The Dude (May 11, 2016)

exball said:


> 10mm auto seriously fucks shit up. We only got .40 S&W because female FBI agents bitched about recoil.



It wasn't just the female agents. Unlike most police agencies, FBI agents must be college graduates. At the time, most college graduates grew up in urban areas, which means not many new agents had experience with firearms before entering the academy. Having new agents start out with a stout caliber like 10mm was not a good idea. So even the male agents were having difficulties with the round. That, and the pistol the FBI was issuing, the Smith and Wesson 1076, was a BIG pistol and it was difficult for smaller agents to use effectively. 

10mm Auto is my favorite semi-auto pistol cartridge and I'm planning on getting something chambered in it for my carry gun. My all time favorite pistol cartridge is .41 Magnum.


----------



## waffle (May 12, 2016)

I kind of want to get a 9X23 win barrel for my Tokarev.


----------



## exball (May 13, 2016)

Time for the age old argument.

is the en bloc clip or stripper clip superior?


----------



## Bassomatic (May 13, 2016)

Use? En bloc
Loading: Stripper

I typed out this long rant that even in a thread that promotes weapon autism, I felt ashamed of.


----------



## The Dude (May 14, 2016)

exball said:


> Time for the age old argument.
> 
> is the en bloc clip or stripper clip superior?
> 
> View attachment 93780



En bloc is quicker to use, but a bitch to get the rounds in right. That being said, if I were going to war and my only choices for a rifle were a bolt action with stripper clips or a Garand with en blocs, I'd take the Garand.


----------



## waffle (May 14, 2016)

Did the first day of an apple seed shoot today, shot like shit. Hopefully do better tomorrow. Might shoot my AR 15 instead of my 22 tomorrow, the comb height on my 10/22 is shit for shooting prone.


----------



## dickwad (May 15, 2016)

Ayyy for fuck sakes. Has science gone too far? You be the judge


----------



## exball (May 15, 2016)

dickwad said:


> Ayyy for fuck sakes. Has science gone too far? You be the judge


Bubba has gone too far this time.


----------



## The Dude (May 15, 2016)

Picked up the lower for my son's AR. It's a Seekins Precision lower and Little Dude picked it out himself. The lower for my AR is on top, Little Dude's is on the bottom.


----------



## millais (May 15, 2016)

For recreational shooting, I think stripper clip is better than enbloc clip because you generally can't top off enbloc-fed rifles with loose rounds.


----------



## Splendid (May 15, 2016)

This is a false dichotomy, because there are two kinds of stripper clips. Are we talking about the kind that is just used to hold bullets to insert into the gun (the more common type nowadays,) or the kind that is actually inserted into the gun's magazine, then ejected later by the action?


----------



## exball (May 16, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> This is a false dichotomy, because there are two kinds of stripper clips. Are we talking about the kind that is just used to hold bullets to insert into the gun (the more common type nowadays,) or the kind that is actually inserted into the gun's magazine, then ejected later by the action?


This is really throwing me off because I've never seen a rifle that holds a stripper clip. Are you mixing up en blocs with strippers?


----------



## Splendid (May 16, 2016)

exball said:


> This is really throwing me off because I've never seen a rifle that holds a stripper clip. Are you mixing up en blocs with strippers?





exball said:


> This is really throwing me off because I've never seen a rifle that holds a stripper clip. Are you mixing up en blocs with strippers?


Whoops, that's what I meant. Yeah, there are two kinds of en bloc clips.


----------



## The Dude (May 17, 2016)

I eventually want to start collecting old battle rifles. I plan on getting a nice M1 Garand, an FN SAFN/FN-49 in either 8mm Mauser or .30-06, and either a Ljungman AG42 in 6.5mm Swedish Mauser or a Hakim in 8mm Mauser. The Ljungman and Hakim are essentially the same design, but the Hakim is in 8mm Mauser and was made in Egypt.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (May 18, 2016)

since the first time i shot my 1911 it has been stovepiping every other fucking magazine, and after taking it to a gunsmith near me it turns out the damn thing has a defect and won't feed right. i'm just trading it in for a canik TP-9 SA. seems like a pretty nice gun so i figure why not. now i gotta wait until tuesday since my purchased was delayed. the TP-9 comes wih a bunch of shit though; a cleaning rod, an extra magazine, a holster, and a magazine loader

it's kinda a bummer the 1911 was shit but TP-9 seems TP-fine


----------



## millais (May 18, 2016)

timecop said:


> since the first time i shot my 1911 it has been stovepiping every other fucking magazine, and after taking it to a gunsmith near me it turns out the damn thing has a defect and won't feed right. i'm just trading it in for a canik TP-9 SA. seems like a pretty nice gun so i figure why not. now i gotta wait until tuesday since my purchased was delayed. the TP-9 comes wih a bunch of shit though; a cleaning rod, an extra magazine, a holster, and a magazine loader
> 
> it's kinda a bummer the 1911 was shit but TP-9 seems TP-fine



My dad's 1911 chambered in 9mm used to have a comparable stovepiping rate, at least once every other mag. For the longest time, I assumed that John Browning could do no wrong, so I thought that I must have somehow been at fault for firing it too fast or something. But then he got a 1911 chambered in .45 ACP the way John Browning intended it, and never had issues with that piece.


----------



## The Dude (May 19, 2016)

1911s can be finicky. If you want one that will be reliable you always want to buy one made from a reputable manufacturer  KNOWN from their 1911s, like Springfield, Colt, STI, Les Baer, etc. Also, you always want to invest as much money as you can into it, and it's best to stick with stout rounds like .45, 10mm, and .38 Super. As with everything in life; you get what you pay for.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 20, 2016)

Caniks are real nice, I've yet to meet a CZ75  platform clone I don't fucks with. 

@The Dude little dude gets the "glove" trigger guard and you gotta use regular? Proof of a loving father!

So I need "bad" influences, sold left over car parts and most went to AUG fund but I'm thinking, I don't own a TT-33 that's a bad thing right? I should fix it right? I own 2 others in 7.62x25. Or should I wait for my local shop get's the FEG hi powers?


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Caniks are real nice, I've yet to meet a CZ75  platform clone I don't fucks with.
> 
> @The Dude little dude gets the "glove" trigger guard and you gotta use regular? Proof of a loving father!
> 
> So I need "bad" influences, sold left over car parts and most went to AUG fund but I'm thinking, I don't own a TT-33 that's a bad thing right? I should fix it right? I own 2 others in 7.62x25. Or should I wait for my local shop get's the FEG hi powers?



AUG first, then FEG or other Hi Power, then Tokarev.

Also, the trigger guard on my lower is big enough for a gloved finger, it's just the angle of the photos make it look more like a standard trigger guard. And the AR I'm going to build will be more of a "fun gun" rather than a SHTF gun. My AUG and LMT MWS308 are my go-to rifles.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (May 20, 2016)

i got my Canik today and they gave me a free box of 9MM to test it out. it shoots fantastic, much nicer than the 1911. it sucks the .45 was a lemon but i really like the TP9.


----------



## Ravenor (May 21, 2016)

Really nice if a little dated video of how a gun was made in colonial America.


----------



## The Dude (May 24, 2016)

I'd really like to get one of these next year after Mrs. Dude and I get our house. It's an Ohio Ordnance Works HCAR, basically an M1918 Browning Automatic Rifle modernized for the 21st century. They made it more ergonomic, lighter weight (12lbs vs. 21lbs for an original BAR), added ten extra rounds to the magazine, but kept it .30-06. This is basically my dream rifle. The BAR is my all time favorite firearm, and a modern BAR makes me very happy.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 3, 2016)

So I've recently found out about a company called James River Armory that has bought the rights to use the name "Rock-Ola" in their firearms brand. Rock-Ola is best known for making jukeboxes and other items of that nature, but during WWII and the Korean War they built M1 Carbines for the US military. JRA is offering Rock-Ola branded M1 Carbines, but they are also offering semiautomatic M14 rifles. Rock-Ola never made M14s, but the ATF passed a ruling that states any rifle branded Springfield, Winchester, Remington, or TRW (the four primary manufacturers of M14s for the military) offering a weapon with the model M14 for the civilian market is automatically a machine gun, regardless of if it's fully automatic or not. That's why Springfield Armory, even though they are not the historical Springfield Armory that supplied M14s, has to brand their semiautomatic M14 style rifle M1A. Well, since Rock-Ola was not one of the Big Four making M14s, and company branded as Rock-Ola may offer a rifle model M14.

Here's the thing about these rifles; they are built as close to USGI spec as you can get, far more so than anyone else offering M14 style rifles. They are even using genuine USGI parts made by TRW for the military. And they are one of only two semi-auto M14 manufacturers that are building their rifles with USGI spec and dimensionally correct FORGED receivers and bolts. Springfield, Fulton, and Smith Enterprises are using out of spec, dimensionally incorrect cast receivers and bolts, which are weaker. The Rock-Ola rifles also have forged op rods, which can be a trouble area for the Springfield rifles since theirs are cast.



 

They also offer a model with a shorter 19" barrel. Back in the 60's a couple of the manufacturers experimented with shorter barrel lengths. I think it was TRW who found that a 19" barrel allowed for a short rifle, but it still allowed a bayonet to be mounted and the gas plug to be removed without also having to remove the flash suppressor/front sight assembly. When the US Navy SEALs had their M14s modernized they shortened the barrels to 18", but they had a different front sight and flash suppressor mounted since they also used a sound suppressor. JRA/Rock-Ola also offer upgraded match grade barrels for a little extra.



 

Why am I going on about all this? Well, firstly the M14 is one of my all time favorite rifles, just after the M1918A2 BAR. Secondly; remember when I mentioned that Rock-Ola is known primarily as a jukebox manufacturer? Well Rock-Ola 460 jukebox from 1975, one of the older kind of jukes that plays 45rpm records, just came up for sale locally for $200. It needs a little work, but nothing major or expensive. I have wanted a real jukebox since I was a little kid. More importantly, one of my favorite hangouts growing up had a Rock-Ola 460 and I remember all the good times I had with my friends and that juke. Well, tomorrow I am buying that Rock-Ola jukebox! One of my bucket list items will be mine!



 

So now I'm going to have to buy a Rock-Ola M14 to go with my Rock-Ola 460 jukebox. I had a Springfield M1A (which is what Springfield called their M14 style rifle for the legal reasons I outlined eariler) because I always wanted an M14. I had it put in the same chassis that the SEALs use for their Mk14 rifles. The problem was that it was unreliable. I had failures to extract the spent cartridges, even after I sent it back to Springfield several times. I got so fed up and frustrated with it that I sold it. I always lamented not being able to have an M14 style rifle. Well now I can have one that is as close to the real deal military spec rifle as I can without spending  $25,000- $35,000 of a civilian transferable full-auto M14. I will put it in the Sage EBR chassis like the SEALs use and I'll get the 19" barrel and pay for the upgraded match grade barrel. It will look something like this.



 

So I'm going to have a motherfucking Rock-Ola jukebox and a motherfucking Rock-Ola M14/Mk14 Mod0 clone and that makes me motherfucking STOKED!


----------



## The Dude (Jun 11, 2016)

So I'm going to be buying a few firearm this year. I'll be picking up a Remington 870 Marine Magnum 12ga shotgun this month. It's basically just a standard 870 pump action with an 18" barrel and 7 shot magazine tube, but it has a nickel plated finish instead of black, and I'll be decking it out with an adaptor that let's you mount a pistol grip and collapsible AR stock, and it also allows you to attach a sight rail from the mounting block all the way down the barrel to just behind the front sight.  The particular mounting block I'll be getting also allows you to easily mount a 8 shell side saddle on the left side of the receiver. Instead of a typical AR style buffer tube to mount the collapsible stock I'll be getting a hydraulic recoil buffer made especially for shotguns with collapsible stocks.



 


 

After the shotgun I'll be buying a .45 ACP handgun. I was really considering an STI 2011 Tactical with a threaded barrel, but I plan on buying sound suppressors for the guns I shoot most because I've lost about 35% of my hearing and have permanent tinnitus, and 1911s require a lot of work to run reliably with sound suppressors. That, and magazines for the 2011 are VERY expensive. I also wanted something really rugged, while still being accurate. So what I've decided to buy is a Heckler and Koch Mark 23 SOCOM. It ticks off all my requirements for a pistol, and the magazines are about half the price of the STI magazines, though they have less capacity. And if I'm being brutally honest, I've wanted a Mark 23 ever since I played Metal Gear Solid when I was in high school. 



 

After the Mark 23 I'll be buying the Rock-Ola M14F for my Mk14 build. After the M14F I'll start buying optics for my rifles, then I'll have to hold off on buying more guns until after Mrs. Dude and I buy a house. But once we have our house and after we get a couple of dogs for Mrs. Dude and I, and after we get a cat for Little Dude, I'll be taking out a loan for something VERY special. Something I figured I'd never come close to buying. I've recently found out about a company down in Texas who are making a semi-automatic version of my favorite World War Two weapon; the German FG-42. I will have to take a loan out for it because the damn thing is $5000 and there is simply no way I could save that much money. But it'll be worth it. I figure that I'll have enough modern "tacticool" firearms, so it will be time to start in with my collection of WWII and post-WWII weapons like the FG-42, Garand, Hakim, SAFN/FN-49...stuff like that.



 

And we need to get @Club Sandwich in on this thread. Homie knows his shit and I'd love for him to join in on out sperging.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 13, 2016)

FG-42 is one of my all time favorite guns it was just so light years ahead both in it's features but it's use etc. I've shot a MK23 a few times, I really would love one, because muh solid snake and it's fun as fuck as well as it's history but it's DEAGLE BRAND DEAGLE HUGE. I think for use the new FN made all tacticool surpasses it in everything aside cool factor, the sights are made for can's can slap a red dot on stock etc.

I know some people gripe about Remington after Cerberus buy out but I've never seen too much drama, in person mostly net bitching. I have a 870 with an m4 stock as well just a 4 round side saddle, a 26" and 18" barrel, it should go with out saying, always get something that eats 3" since you can run 2.75 as well but you never know when 3" goes on sale lol.

So since this isn't just small arms only. You guys want to see the real dooms day weapon? A weapon so scary they were scared if anyone heard of it they would be nuked? Well here we go. This is Mr. Bones Wild ride, the weapon : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pluto It's what night mares are made of. But god damn... we need a handful for ISIS.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 13, 2016)

I find phurbas fascinating












I'm generally very fascinated with weapons used for ritual purposes.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 13, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> FG-42 is one of my all time favorite guns it was just so light years ahead both in it's features but it's use etc. I've shot a MK23 a few times, I really would love one, because muh solid snake and it's fun as fuck as well as it's history but it's DEAGLE BRAND DEAGLE HUGE. I think for use the new FN made all tacticool surpasses it in everything aside cool factor, the sights are made for can's can slap a red dot on stock etc.
> 
> I know some people gripe about Remington after Cerberus buy out but I've never seen too much drama, in person mostly net bitching. I have a 870 with an m4 stock as well just a 4 round side saddle, a 26" and 18" barrel, it should go with out saying, always get something that eats 3" since you can run 2.75 as well but you never know when 3" goes on sale lol.
> 
> So since this isn't just small arms only. You guys want to see the real dooms day weapon? A weapon so scary they were scared if anyone heard of it they would be nuked? Well here we go. This is Mr. Bones Wild ride, the weapon : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pluto It's what night mares are made of. But god damn... we need a handful for ISIS.



The FNX 45 Tactical is nowhere near as rugged as the Mk23. They also have the occasional problem of a pin in the trigger linkage walking loose. As far as size, the Mk23 isn't all that much larger than a 1911 and about the same weight fully loaded, but holds four more rounds in the magazine. 

I'm not planning on carrying the Mk23 as a CCW piece. If and when I do carry it, it'll be in a thigh holster while I'm out riding my ATV and shooting out in the desert. Possibly as a SHTF sidearm to back up my rifle. I'm mostly buying it because I really fucking want one, it fits my hand really well, and I shoot really well with it. The only semi-auto pistol I've shot better with was a full bore competition 1911.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 17, 2016)

As a britfag who won't ever be buying a handgun can I assume that KelTec are basically the "Tesco Value" version of real guns? Also before you yanks take the piss I own a gun that I am led to believe is illegal in the US, so there!


----------



## Club Sandwich (Jun 17, 2016)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> As a britfag who won't ever be buying a handgun can I assume that KelTec are basically the "Tesco Value" version of real guns? Also before you yanks take the piss I own a gun that I am led to believe is illegal in the US, so there!


Kel-Tec is owned/operated in Florida by George Kellgren, who did a lot of innovative work with firearms design in Sweden under Husqvarna and Interdynamics. he, along with Carlos Garcia kept up their use of polymers and inexpensive blowback operated firearms and founded Intratec (which made derivatives of the KG-99 like the Tec-9 pistol and various open-bolt submachineguns). he also made the Grendel, a small polymer framed handgun in the late 80's which was both ugly and cheap... but it worked and was well made otherwise. the cheap Zytel polymer and castings made inexpensive yet innovative firearms his hallmark.

his later work involved a series of small handguns (like the PF-9) which are a cut above the bottom barrel but were reliable and decent, if on the cheap side of things. his long arms like the Sub-2000 folding carbine, the KSG high capacity bullpup shotgun, the RFB light weight bullpup .308 carbine, and the SU16 folding rifle kept his passion alive with well designed, cheaply produced, and reliable (if a little finicky) firearms.

Kel-tec doesn't compete with Glock or S&W at the $400 mark, he's a cut above Hi-Point and Jimenez at the $150, and cheap revolvers from Rossi at $250. if you want a cheap gun that works, you can do worse than Kel-tec.

there are very few firearms that are legal in the UK that aren't legal in the US that don't fall under various import restrictions that require a "sporting purpose" or meeting the points system for handguns. you might be surprised, but it's quite onerous to import firearms into the US in their original condition unless they meet various very specific requirements. manufacturing and selling a gun wholly within the US allows nearly anything.

example: the Glock 25 and Glock 28 cannot be imported because they do not meet the handgun points system (minimum 75 points) the BATFE established for imported firearms (where the serial numbered part is manufactured, usually the frame). these pistols are in .380 and if they were made in the US rather than Austria, they would have zero legal difficulties, even in states like California or Hawaii which have very strict handgun laws.


----------



## Ravenor (Jun 17, 2016)

I think my good friend @LazarusOwenhart was talking about it being suppressed / moderated, we have no restrictions on owning them in the UK they are really common on our Deer rifles for example but there is a argument if that's a over site in the law or to prevent noise pollution in the countryside as the countryside in the UK is more densely populated than in the US.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Jun 17, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> I think my good friend @LazarusOwenhart was talking about it being suppressed / moderated, we have no restrictions on owning them in the UK they are really common on our Deer rifles for example but there is a argument if that's a over site in the law or to prevent noise pollution in the countryside as the countryside in the UK is more densely populated than in the US.


they are completely legal in 39 states with a tax stamp and are sold in certain endorsed stores.

suppressors/silencers have been a controlled item in the US since 1934 as fear mongers lumped them in with gangster violence. in some states they are completely forbidden outside of theater, law enforcement/military, or certain kinds of pest control.

one major difference that i've noticed between suppressors from, say, New Zealand or Norway, and the ones in the US is that the US ones tend to just be more expensive for the same thing because the cost of doing business in the US is significantly higher than some other countries, and further the limited market and regulated product drives the price even higher. however ultimately most suppressors hover around $500 (Gemtech,  YHM, Griffin, AAC) with boutique ones being higher. because a KAC or SureFire gets into the thousands doesn't mean that they are "borderline illegal" or something. they are uncommon and regulated in the US is all that's particularly different.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 17, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> I think my good friend @LazarusOwenhart was talking about it being suppressed / moderated, we have no restrictions on owning them in the UK they are really common on our Deer rifles for example but there is a argument if that's a over site in the law or to prevent noise pollution in the countryside as the countryside in the UK is more densely populated than in the US.


Long story short I have a late model Franci Spas12 with an unrestricted mag on a c1 license. Googling has revealed that the import ban in the US was lifted in 2004 however not many have been imported since as they are a relatively rare gun outside law enforcement.


----------



## Ravenor (Jun 17, 2016)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Long story short I have a late model Franci Spas12 with an unrestricted mag on a c1 license. Googling has revealed that the import ban in the US was lifted in 2004 however not many have been imported since as they are a relatively rare gun outside law enforcement.



You lucky fuck, I have been after a SPAS for years an one hasn't come up for sale when I've been wanting to buy.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 17, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> You lucky fuck, I have been after a SPAS for years an one hasn't come up for sale when I've been wanting to buy.


I keep it almost exclusively to make my local clay pigeon crowd shit themselves with tweed stuffed fury.


----------



## Ravenor (Jun 17, 2016)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> I keep it almost exclusively to make my local clay pigeon crowd shit themselves with tweed stuffed fury.



Back when I was in collage one of the Tutors had one he used for fowling, pissed off some people no end but as far as I'm concerned it for fowling an as long as the shoot doesn't forbid semi auto's an pumps go for it.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 17, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> Back when I was in collage one of the Tutors had one he used for fowling, pissed off some people no end but as far as I'm concerned it for fowling an as long as the shoot doesn't forbid semi auto's an pumps go for it.


When I do clay shoot, which is getting rare these days what with work etc, I go to a place that attracts the kind of big serious men who spend £9000 on a hand engraved, custom Browning with all sorts of wonderful fittings and chokes and fuckin' cup-holders and all that shit. They tend to frown upon the 30 something who rocks up in a battered Focus and proceeds to cook off an afternoons worth of rounds in five minutes then fuck off again. I know I'm not well liked but I keep going because I'm hoping to develop infinite clean energy technology from the power generated by the general huffing and bristling of mustaches. The worst bit is, my slightly chavvy uncouthness is 100% an act. I have tweed and corduroys, a wooden stick and a selection of labradors but I choose not to wear them when a red North Face jacket and an eminem t-shirt just makes the day that little bit more interesting.


----------



## Ravenor (Jun 17, 2016)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> When I do clay shoot, which is getting rare these days what with work etc, I go to a place that attracts the kind of big serious men who spend £9000 on a hand engraved, custom Browning with all sorts of wonderful fittings and chokes and fuckin' cup-holders and all that shit. They tend to frown upon the 30 something who rocks up in a battered Focus and proceeds to cook off an afternoons worth of rounds in five minutes then fuck off again. I know I'm not well liked but I keep going because I'm hoping to develop infinite clean energy technology from the power generated by the general huffing and bristling of mustaches. The worst bit is, my slightly chavvy uncouthness is 100% an act. I have tweed and corduroys, a wooden stick and a selection of labradors but I choose not to wear them when a red North Face jacket and an eminem t-shirt just makes the day that little bit more interesting.



There is a time an a place for that kind of pretention, it's a driven shoot day.

I have a few "posh" weapons for that kind of day but the rest of my cabinet is workman like, with a few exceptions just because.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 17, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> There is a time an a place for that kind of pretention, it's a driven shoot day.
> 
> I have a few "posh" weapons for that kind of day but the rest of my cabinet is workman like, with a few exceptions just because.


Driven shoots are something I avoid, I've met too many people who take far too much pleasure in the actual death of the birds. It's one thing to enjoy the sport. I for instance love rabbiting and ratting, ground shooting is my particular hobby. I've seen some pretty horrific things when I've been beating, people who do NOT know how to ring a birds neck trying to ring a birds neck whilst the poor thing shrieks and flaps it's non peppered wing. That level of cruelty and incompetence is unforgivable and it just provides the anti-hunting lobbies with tons of misinformation to throw into the "ban every fuckin' thing" argument.


----------



## Ravenor (Jun 17, 2016)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Driven shoots are something I avoid, I've met too many people who take far too much pleasure in the actual death of the birds. It's one thing to enjoy the sport. I for instance love rabbiting and ratting, ground shooting is my particular hobby. I've seen some pretty horrific things when I've been beating, people who do NOT know how to ring a birds neck trying to ring a birds neck whilst the poor thing shrieks and flaps it's non peppered wing. That level of cruelty and incompetence is unforgivable and it just provides the anti-hunting lobbies with tons of misinformation to throw into the "ban every fuckin' thing" argument.



It depends on the estate I guess, I'm lucky that the one's I go to regularly are ran by people I went to collage with who make sure people know there jobs an don't let unsafe / uneducated people take a peg no matter how much they pay. 

Rough shooting it my thing tbh as I'd rather be on my own or with a single friend when out shooting, but the odd driven day in the season on a well ran shoot is a real treat.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 17, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> It depends on the estate I guess, I'm lucky that the one's I go to regularly are ran by people I went to collage with who make sure people know there jobs an don't let unsafe / uneducated people take a peg no matter how much they pay.
> 
> Rough shooting it my thing tbh as I'd rather be on my own or with a single friend when out shooting, but the odd driven day in the season on a well ran shoot is a real treat.


I see the attraction but not my thing. I'd rather sit under a hedge drinking scotch and potting rabbits with a friend. I've spent many happy afternoons in the pouring rain nice and snug in a brush hide with a flask and my mate S.J (who is still a good friend despite once actually _fucking shooting me_, two pellets in the leg from a 4/10 but nevertheless...) Before anybody asks it went something like this: creeping side by side through a reed bed, I get ahead without either of us realizing. He takes a shot at a pheasant that was hiding in the reeds, misses and hits me instead. I ended up with two pellets lodged under the skin of my leg, not bad but very painful. I called him a cunt and he bought me a bottle of Talisker to say sorry. We went shooting the next week and drank most of it.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 17, 2016)

I owned a fixed stock SPAS 12 back around 2005. I bought brand new in the box because the guy who owned it before me bought two before they became verboten to import to the States. He shot one and kept the other, the one I bought, in the box in his safe. I put about 75 rounds through it and decided I hated it. It was heavy, awkward to reload because of the button you have to hold down to release the loading gate, and I found the recoil uncomfortable even in semi-auto mode. In pump action it was damn brutal. I don't know why, buy it was more uncomfortable to shoot than my Mossberg 500 and they were both 12ga. I wound up selling it at the gun show for $250 more than I paid for it and bought something else.

As far as it being rare outside of law enforcement, that's incorrect. The SPAS 12 and few SPAS 15 shotguns in the US are mostly privately owned. Police here prefer shotguns more along the lines of the Remington 870, 11-87, and 1100, Mossberg 500, 590, and 930, and Benelli line of shotguns. You see the SPAS 12 a lot in movies and video games because they look fucking cool, but because of the reasons I didn't care for it so too do the LEOs here not really care for it. I'm unaware of any agencies who have them because there aren't many here and getting parts for them when they go tits up is a bitch.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 18, 2016)

The Dude said:


> I owned a fixed stock SPAS 12 back around 2005. I bought brand new in the box because the guy who owned it before me bought two before they became verboten to import to the States. He shot one and kept the other, the one I bought, in the box in his safe. I put about 75 rounds through it and decided I hated it. It was heavy, awkward to reload because of the button you have to hold down to release the loading gate, and I found the recoil uncomfortable even in semi-auto mode. In pump action it was damn brutal. I don't know why, buy it was more uncomfortable to shoot than my Mossberg 500 and they were both 12ga. I wound up selling it at the gun show for $250 more than I paid for it and bought something else.
> 
> As far as it being rare outside of law enforcement, that's incorrect. The SPAS 12 and few SPAS 15 shotguns in the US are mostly privately owned. Police here prefer shotguns more along the lines of the Remington 870, 11-87, and 1100, Mossberg 500, 590, and 930, and Benelli line of shotguns. You see the SPAS 12 a lot in movies and video games because they look fucking cool, but because of the reasons I didn't care for it so too do the LEOs here not really care for it. I'm unaware of any agencies who have them because there aren't many here and getting parts for them when they go tits up is a bitch.


You are not wrong about them being a pig to use but I got used to mine. I bought mine for the "it looks cool" factor so I can't complain about performance. I have the longer barreled version which, with care, can be a very effective pest control gun based on its ability to fill an entire field with high speed metal fairly quickly.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 18, 2016)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> You are not wrong about them being a pig to use but I got used to mine. I bought mine for the "it looks cool" factor so I can't complain about performance. I have the longer barreled version which, with care, can be a very effective pest control gun based on its ability to fill an entire field with high speed metal fairly quickly.



Oh yeah. The whole reason I bought mine was because it looked bad ass and they're in a ton of movies and games. That cured me of buying weapons based on aesthetics alone.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 18, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Oh yeah. The whole reason I bought mine was because it looked bad ass and they're in a ton of movies and games. That cured me of buying weapons based on aesthetics alone.


I find being tall and having long arms makes the SPAS a lot less unwieldy. You've also never lived until you've emptied the entire thing into a scrap caeavan from the hip whilst smoking a cigar.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jun 18, 2016)

I've decided to build another AR-15 after all the late unpleasantness.  I had a couple of lower parts kits sitting around, so I bought a new stripped lower this morning at a gun show. Here it is with the LPK and Hogue grip installed: 







I'm waiting on a 16" full upper and Magpul stock and receiver extension from Palmetto State Armory to finish it.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 19, 2016)

Well it looks like I won't be getting the Rock-Ola M14. But fret not for your pal The Dude, because I'm getting an LRB M14 instead. The forge that make James River Armory/Rock-Ola's receivers and bolts hasn't supplied them with any for a while and won't be able to for a whole, possibly six months. LRB is the other company who uses forged receivers for their M14 style rifles and they've been doing it for a lot longer. They are highly regarded and many people believe that they're the best M14 on the market. I was going to go with the Rock-Ola because I've got a Rock-Ola jukebox. So while it's kind of a bummer that I won't have a Rock-Ola rifle to go with my Rock-Ola jukebox, I'm getting the better rifle out of the deal, and they said they they'll have it for me within three weeks.

What I'm doing is having them build me a barreled action. It's essentially a complete rifle minus the handguard, stock and trigger group. Since I'll be mounting it in a Sage EBR chassis I don't need the handguard or stock, and I can buy a complete trigger group from LRB a little later on.

When I'm done with it it'll look something like this with different optics mounted. I'm still trying to decide if I want to have the EBR chassis CeraKoted in burnt bronze or grey. The bronze makes the most sense since I live in a state with lots of desert and mountains, but the grey looks so sexy and would be more correct to the way the Navy SEALs Mk14s look.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 20, 2016)

So I just found out about this : http://appleseedinfo.org/

With a decent background in shooting (hobbyist/hunter) who's branched off to play around with some defensive stuff and love me some 2 gun. (Granted I blame Ian from Forgotten Weapons for making me run troll set ups) I think this will really help hone my skills put me with like minded people and a great excuse to to pirate everyones brass (jk)

I was told serious on the 22 lr because you shoot a lot, lot per day and even the AR guys were getting tired out. Really until you go longer no need for anything bigger anyway.

I've done some distance longest I've shot is  600 with glass and irons (a built 700 and a ex pu mosin with match) But it was more luck than skill to hit on either. So will be a great way to hone my distance as well as expand up close and hopefully add some speed to it.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 28, 2016)

So LRB emailed me an invoice on Friday. I called them to inquire about it and they said they had emailed it because my barreled action is ready. They had originally said it would take two to three weeks to build, but they had it built and function fired in slightly over one week. I've got the mounting block/op rod guide for the Sage EBR chassis and the extended bolt catch/release and I'll be shipping it to them this morning for them to install for me.

I'm fucking stoked for this rifle. The M14, particularly the Mk14 Mod 0 variant, is one of my all time favorite firearms. I think I mentioned in a different post that I had bought a Springfield M1A years ago because I had always wanted an M14. The thing is that I had a lot of problems with the rifle, particularly failures to extract spent rounds. I had sent it back to Springfield Armory twice for them to fix it, but I still had problems with it. I wound up selling the rifle and figured my dreams of owning the last great American battle rifle would never be realized. One of my best friends told me about LRB a few years ago when I told him how much I wanted an M14. He owns one that is built up like the M14E2 light machine gun variant with the wood stock with pistol grip and forward vertical grip, and the bipod mounted to the gas cylinder. It's his favorite rifle.

So when I started buying firearms again after I started working after three years of unemployment following the death of my Dad I contacted LRB to see about getting one of their rifles. This was in 2014. At the time they were back-ordered a year, so I decided to get a few other guns that I wanted like my Steyr AUG and LMT MWS308. Jump forward to now, I'm buying this as the last "tactical" rifle I'll be buying until after Mrs. Dude and I buy a house. I figured I should try to finally get one of my last two dream rifles, the other rifle being a semi-automatic M1918A2 Browning Automatic Rifle. The M14 is more affordable than the semi-auto BAR ($2300 vs. $4500 for the BAR) and it's a more practical weapon since I've already got one rifle chambered for the same cartridge and it's much lighter than the BAR.

I'm confident that I've made the best decision with this rifle. LRB is the best firearms manufacturer that I've ever dealt with and they have a dedication to quality that I've never seen before. Every single batch of receivers and bolts that they receive they will take ten units from each batch, randomly selected, and they send them to an independent firm to be tested. Among the tests run is x-raying and ultrasound to ensure they are forged properly, and measuring the dimensions to make sure they are 100% USGI spec. If even one of those ten units being tested fails for ANY reason the whole batch is rejected, sent back to the forge to be scrapped and recycled. That's just one of the little things that they do to ensure their customers are getting the finest, highest quality rifle money can buy.

I'll be overnighting the two parts to them this morning and I should have my barreled action next week. Pretty much all my money I earn July will be going to getting 15 magazines, the trigger group, the Sage EBR chassis, and having the chassis CeraKoted by a local company. CeraKote is a very durable ceramic finish specifically designed for firearms applications. The Sage chassis is normally black, but I'm sick of black guns. I want something a little different. The Mk14 Mod 0 variant of the M14 was designed for the Navy SEALs (who never got rid of their M14s, unlike the Army and Marine Corps) to make their Vietnam era battle rifles better suited to the modern battlefield. They did this by mounting new, shorter 18.5" medium contour barrels with a twist ratio of 1:10" to better stabilize new heavier weight bullets, mounting it in the Sage EBR chassis to have a collapsible stock and rails for mounting optics and other accessories, and a number of other improvements. The SEALs Sage chassis are a grey color. I really like the look of it, but I'm most likely going to have it refinished in a slightly metallic goldish tan color called Burnt Bronze, which looks like this:


----------



## waffle (Jun 29, 2016)

If you want to get any NFA items on a trust now is the time to do it. The rules change on the 13th, but if you get a trust now you're grandfathered for the next two years. I'm probably going to file a SBR stamp on a AR lower before the rules change.



Bassomatic said:


> So I just found out about this : http://appleseedinfo.org/



I did an appleseed about six weeks ago, it was fun as hell but I hadn't been target shooting in about 6mo so I didn't do as well as I would have liked. Bring a shooting mat and make sure you get a USGI web sling. It's a way better test of your equipment that you'd think it would be. I was mad as hell at my 10/22 by the end of the weekend. I never realized how much the groups on that thing open up when it gets hot before. I think I'd have been fine shooting my AR but I wouldn't want to shoot a full bore center fire the whole time. We did about 500 rounds over two days.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 29, 2016)

Trusts are easy also anything already NFA is unaffected.

My fingers are crossed they finally give into suppressors off the list, I love the angle they put on it to really put the SC in a rock and hard place. Either they don't work and why bother or, all the people who need to shoot for a living suffering hearing damage why do you not care about police ears? 

Probably sadly, they will say get fucked free cans for LEOs on tax dollars


----------



## The Dude (Jun 29, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Trusts are easy also anything already NFA is unaffected.
> 
> My fingers are crossed they finally give into suppressors off the list, I love the angle they put on it to really put the SC in a rock and hard place. Either they don't work and why bother or, all the people who need to shoot for a living suffering hearing damage why do you not care about police ears?
> 
> Probably sadly, they will say get fucked free cans for LEOs on tax dollars



It's kinda funny the difference in attitudes towards suppressors in the States vs. European countries who allow civilian firearms ownership. A lot of European countries don't even call them suppressors or silencers. They call them mufflers, which is essentially what they are. And they consider it highly rude to discharge a firearm without one mounted. They'll even sell them as part of the package when you buy the rifle from what I've heard. But in the States the mindset goes back to the 30's ignorance where the mentality was that they were tools for murderers. Hollywood has continued to bolster this myth. I hope that they do get deregulated and essentially treated like any other firearm where you buy it, have a background check run, and leave the shop with it the same day instead of the whole $200 tax stamp, two sets of finger prints, passport photo, notifying your local CLEO, AND wait a year for Uncle Sam's little elves to do their fucking job.


----------



## waffle (Jun 29, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Trusts are easy also anything already NFA is unaffected.
> 
> My fingers are crossed they finally give into suppressors off the list, I love the angle they put on it to really put the SC in a rock and hard place. Either they don't work and why bother or, all the people who need to shoot for a living suffering hearing damage why do you not care about police ears?
> 
> Probably sadly, they will say get fucked free cans for LEOs on tax dollars



The SC is unpredictible as fuck right now. The recent decision they made on DV misdemeanors is way out of left field. They can now bar you from owning a firearm because you accidentally scared your wife.



The Dude said:


> It's kinda funny the difference in attitudes towards suppressors in the States vs. European countries



From what I've read, a lot of getting suppressors listed on the NFA was due to fish and game departments being worried about poachers with silenced 22's. Can't have people unpredictably assassinating animals...


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 29, 2016)

To be fair while I'm all for removing them as well as both the GCA and NFA act, just for fun history sake, they were called silencers at first because it's a great sales name. IIRC the very first was a modified muzzle brake on a Maxim gun and Maxim himself made it.

Also anyone who's shot them knows how loud they are a 50 BMG with a can is as loud as a 308, so yea ears are still needed. Now for some stuff like a .22 internally suppressed you hear action it's pretty darned neat.

Also that feel when pulled over for no muffler on car. Wow dick head I'm glad you get a ticket. I'd like to not piss people off at the range,  ISIS why do you want to kill babies?

Aside the great 200 dollar less, to make them easier (stamps aren't that hard just a wait) will really cause the market to compete a lot more giving us both more options, better prices and more efficient ones. My friend works : http://www.famachineworks.com/about/ and I've got to play with a lot of prototype cans. I'm a spoiled brat. 

With stuff like 9mm or other common pistol sizes it just makes 200 rounds so much more comfortable by the end of the day. Stuff like 500+ rounds you can hear around the camp fire.


----------



## millais (Jun 29, 2016)

Are there such things as indoor rifle ranges? When I was living closer to more rural area, it was always more convenient just to drive out into the sticks to go plinking, but now that I am in a more urban area, it seems like indoor ranges are the only thing close on hand, and the two I visited so far only allow pistol caliber weapons. Not a big concern yet, since the closest thing I have to a rifle is just a lever-action 1894 Marlin in .44 Magnum, but I am curious where city folk go to shoot rifles


----------



## The Dude (Jun 29, 2016)

millais said:


> Are there such things as indoor rifle ranges? When I was living closer to more rural area, it was always more convenient just to drive out into the sticks to go plinking, but now that I am in a more urban area, it seems like indoor ranges are the only thing close on hand, and the two I visited so far only allow pistol caliber weapons. Not a big concern yet, since the closest thing I have to a rifle is just a lever-action 1894 Marlin in .44 Magnum, but I am curious where city folk go to shoot rifles



Most indoor ranges built in the past 10 years should be rated for rifle rounds. A lot of the older ones are pistol only or possibly shotguns and pistols. Pistol caliber rifles are usually allowed in the older ranges as well. There four indoor ranges near me and only one is not rated for rifle calibers because it was built in the early 80's. One of the ranges also rents out a .50 BMG Barrett 99 single shot rifle, so it's rated for damn near anything short of antitank rounds.


----------



## dickwad (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a dilemma: To buy a flash hider or a compensator? So a month ago I was in a "leet_tactical_shooting_exercise" where I was positioned to shoot (actually shoot in air, not towards) stalking teams. I was issued some dummy rounds. When I shot the first round everyone saw my position cause of the muzzle flash. This got me thinking that should I buy a flash hider or compensator. Foremost I'm looking to protect the crown but additional bonus feature would be nice. Flashider would hopefully limit the flash and compensator would limit the recoil. The .308 recoils little hard for me (light rifle) for spotting my own shots which I would really like to do.

Flash hider or compensator?
Do blanks make a bigger muzzle flash?


----------



## The Dude (Jul 18, 2016)

dickwad said:


> I have a dilemma: To buy a flash hider or a compensator? So a month ago I was in a "leet_tactical_shooting_exercise" where I was positioned to shoot (actually shoot in air, not towards) stalking teams. I was issued some dummy rounds. When I shot the first round everyone saw my position cause of the muzzle flash. This got me thinking that should I buy a flash hider or compensator. Foremost I'm looking to protect the crown but additional bonus feature would be nice. Flashider would hopefully limit the flash and compensator would limit the recoil. The .308 recoils little hard for me (light rifle) for spotting my own shots which I would really like to do.
> 
> Flash hider or compensator?
> Do blanks make a bigger muzzle flash?



There are a few hybrid flash suppressor/compensators out there. PWS makes one I believe and Surefire has the WarComp. There may be more. Blanks can make more of a flash because it's just gun powder with no projectile.


----------



## waffle (Jul 18, 2016)

Blanks flash a lot.

Comps are cool but the problem with them is that they make your rifle loud as fuck for the shooter and anyone next to them most of the time. One of the loudest rifles I've ever shot was a Colt Sporter AR-15 with the pinned on AWB ban days comp.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 18, 2016)

waffle said:


> Blanks flash a lot.
> 
> Comps are cool but the problem with them is that they make your rifle loud as fuck for the shooter and anyone next to them most of the time. One of the loudest rifles I've ever shot was a Colt Sporter AR-15 with the pinned on AWB ban days comp.



Yup. My first Evil Black Rifle was a Bushmaster M4gery with a pinned on muzzle break and fixed M4 style stock. It was louder than my .30-06 hunting rifle. I'm glad those stupid days are gone.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Jul 24, 2016)

The boomerang. Essentially a guided missile invented by a peoples who didn't have archery. It has an effective range of north of 200 meters, and has laser point accuracy when shaped properly and thrown by someone who knows what they're doing. Ones used for hunting land prey like kangaroos and emus were designed to fly at flat and level as possible, with the intention of breaking their legs/neck upon impact. Ones used to pluck birds out of the air are where the returning ones originate. 

They weren't normally designed for combat, but they are effective weapons. A rapidly spinning hunk of sharp wood closing in on your skull at 100kmh will do serious damage, if not outright kill you. Break your legs. Shatter your ribcage. And in close quarters they make for excellent clubs. Bust someone's cranium open like an egg. In an era of throwing sticks and rocks, the boomerang is a sniper rifle.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 18, 2016)

Um. Let's talk about logistics. Yes, it is the most boring (and perhaps the most autistic thing to do) in war but it's entirely necessary. So, now let's be specific. Let's talk about the future of logistics!






You've probably all seen Bigdog by now, but this is his older brother. This was a Corps effort, so you know how it works: it should either succeed spectacularly or fail miserably, but provide a few lessons. The Legged Squad Support probably won't replace a legged packhorse, but it does teach the Corps about how useful robotics is.


----------



## Abethedemon (Sep 18, 2016)

Patas are really cool. They're essentially sword gauntlets.





Kampilans are cool as well


----------



## The Dude (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm well on my way to having my Mk14 finished. I've got the complete barreled action for it, the trigger group came for it this week, I've got the front sight and gas cylinder lock/front sight mount on it'd way, and I received an email from Sage letting me know my EBR chassis has been shipped and should be here next week. The only thing I need to order is the Surefire SOCOM flash suppressor, which I'll be ordering on Wednesday when my paycheck posts to my bank account. Then it'll at least be put together and the only things left will be optics and other accessories to buy for it. 

After that I just have an STI Perfect Ten 10mm pistol and a concealed carry gun, probably a Heckler and Koch USP 45 Tactical or HK45C Tactical, and my gun collection will be where I want it before I buy a house. 

I've also found a couple of places where you can buy custom Japanese swords where you get to pick out the fittings you want to be put on, everything from the guard to the scabbard to the color and material of your hilt wrap. Mostly it's just Katana, but I've found one place that does custom Nodachi and Nagamaki, which are much larger swords than the Katana and my personal favorite type of Japanese blades. You can also choose from different blade steels and have them folded and tempered in the traditional manner. I think I'll go with a Nagamaki and I want to have leather for the hilt wrap. Haven't decided what color it will be.

The Nagamaki has a blade slightly longer than a Katana, but the blade is much beefier and the hilt is over twice as long as a normal Katana. Typically the blade and hilt of a Nagamaki are roughly the same length. These were field swords used by warriors who were on foot and we're designed to allow them to fight a warrior who was on horseback. Think of it as a cross between a sword and a polearm like a speer, halberd or glaive. They required a different fighting style than the Katana, meshing the fighting style of a sword with that of a polearm. You don't often see them for sale because the Katana is a much more popular weapon and gets much more attention in pop culture.


----------



## autism420 (Apr 5, 2017)

Is this thread still a thing? I want to pick up a Glock, but I'm unsure what model. Leaning towards the 30 gen 4. What do you guys think?

Also I'm currently building an AR pistol and really want to get a Mossberg 590 Shockwave...

edit: also I have a few nice knives, Benchmade and Spyderco mostly. I had a few Microtechs but fuck them.


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 5, 2017)

I was thinking of collecting large knives like Bolos, Seaxes and Sami Knives, but I'd need to have cash in order to do so.


----------



## City of Tampa (Apr 5, 2017)

autism420 said:


> Is this thread still a thing? I want to pick up a Glock, but I'm unsure what model. Leaning towards the 30 gen 4. What do you guys think?
> 
> Also I'm currently building an AR pistol and really want to get a Mossberg 590 Shockwave...
> 
> edit: also I have a few nice knives, Benchmade and Spyderco mostly. I had a few Microtechs but fuck them.



Definitely make sure to shoot a 30 before you buy one. I had a 21 and the grip was so big and square that it just wasn't comfortable to shoot, I couldn't imagine a stubby version being any better. If you have to get a .45 Glock for carry use I'd look hard at the 36, that seems like a winner.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 5, 2017)

Abethedemon said:


> I was thinking of collecting large knives like Bolos, Seaxes and Sami Knives, but I'd need to have cash in order to do so.



If you want to get into some large knives I can help you with finding some quality blades for reasonable prices. I know of several decent production knife companies and I'm friends with a few custom knife makers and can find you something to fit nearly any price range. I've got a friend of mine currently making me a reproduction of the big Bowie/machete from the Predator film that was designed by Jack Crain. Hit me up if you're interested and I can start looking around for you.


----------

